# Weekly Competition 2020-13



## Mike Hughey (Mar 24, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *F U2 F R' U R2 F2 U R'
*2. *F2 U' R' F R2 F R' F U'
*3. *R' F U R' F R' U F2 R'
*4. *R' F2 R' U2 F' R' U2 F R
*5. *R F' U2 R F2 R' U' R2 F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 U F L2 D B U B R' B' F D'
*2. *U2 B2 U B2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 D F L D R' F2 L' U F' R2 D2
*3. *D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L' U2 R2 U2 B2 R D' B' L2 D R2 U' R F
*4. *R2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 D2 F2 D2 U' F' L2 B2 L2 R B' U L' D F'
*5. *D' L2 B2 D L2 U R2 D L2 D' B2 R B U2 B D' F2 R' D' L U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw2 D2 R2 U2 F' U B' D2 Uw U Rw R' F' D' B' F D' L' F' R2 B F' U Rw' Fw2 F' Rw2 Fw2 Uw' Rw R Fw Uw U2 L2 Rw2 R' D2 R' Fw2
*2. *U' Fw L Fw2 L F' D' Rw U2 L' R F' L Rw B D' Uw' U' F2 D F2 L' R' Fw U2 B Uw Rw' D2 Uw2 R' B' Rw Fw' D L' Rw2 U Fw Uw2
*3. *D L' Rw2 B2 Fw Uw2 B' F2 Rw U2 L2 Uw' F' U R' Uw U Fw' Uw' B' F2 Rw Uw2 L Rw2 R' U' B Fw Uw' B' L2 B2 F L2 R Uw' L' Rw2 F2
*4. *F' D Fw2 F' Uw' U L2 Rw2 R' D2 Fw' D' R Uw L R D2 F2 L R' B2 Fw2 D Uw2 R' B' L Fw2 Uw' B' F2 L' D2 Uw2 U2 B U Fw F2 Rw
*5. *R2 Fw' F2 R2 Uw' Fw L Rw' D' U' Fw2 F' D B Rw' B2 U' F2 L2 R' Uw' L B R' Uw' U' R2 Uw' R' U2 Fw F' R' D' Uw U' F2 D2 U' Rw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *B' Bw2 Lw' U2 B2 Bw' F' Lw' B' Lw2 Bw Fw' D2 Uw' U2 F2 Uw L2 Lw' D F L' Rw' Bw2 Fw2 Dw L' Bw' Lw' R Fw2 L Lw2 Bw2 Fw D' Bw' L2 Lw B2 Rw2 R Dw' Fw D Dw2 Lw2 Rw Bw' F2 Dw2 B' Bw2 Uw Bw' Dw' Lw2 B2 F Lw'
*2. *Uw U' Fw' L Lw Bw Fw U Lw' F D Uw Lw Rw' D2 L Lw2 Bw2 F2 L2 B' Dw Rw D Rw' D Uw2 Fw' Lw' Bw2 D2 U' Bw L' Fw2 Rw B Lw2 R F' L' Uw' U L2 F2 D Rw R B2 D' Uw' U' L' Uw2 F2 Rw' Uw Rw R F'
*3. *D U Bw Fw2 Uw2 Lw' Rw U2 L2 Lw2 Uw U' Lw2 U Bw2 U Lw2 F Lw' R B Fw2 F2 D' L Rw2 R' D' Dw2 Rw D Uw2 R2 F L' Lw Rw R' B' R' D' L2 U2 Bw L U2 Rw' Dw2 U' Lw D Dw' Fw R B' Fw2 F L' Rw' Bw'
*4. *Uw' Bw L Rw' Bw2 D' F2 U' L2 Uw' U Rw2 R' D' Bw Lw2 F Rw Uw' R2 D2 Lw D' Rw U' R Bw Rw' Uw U' Lw' R2 Uw2 Lw2 Uw2 B2 Bw F' Uw' Bw2 Fw2 D' Dw U Fw' R' B Fw2 Rw2 Fw L' U' Fw' L R' D' Lw2 Dw2 L' Rw
*5. *Lw2 Rw' D' B Dw2 Uw R2 B L R' Fw' Uw2 U Fw2 Dw2 Rw' Uw L2 Bw2 F' Lw2 Rw F Uw Rw R D Fw' Rw' Fw' L2 Rw' Bw2 Uw Lw' Fw' Lw2 D' Dw Lw Dw' Bw F Lw2 Fw' Uw2 Lw' Bw2 R Dw2 B' Fw Rw2 Uw F L' F D U2 F

*6x6x6*
*1. *3F2 U2 F' R2 3F2 L' 2F2 F L U' L2 3R2 R2 3F' 2L' 2D 2L2 3F F2 L' B2 2B' 3F' 2L' 2R' B' 2D L' 2L2 2R' U2 F' 3U2 2U2 3F F' D 2D2 U 2R' D' 3U 2F L' R' B' L2 3R 2D' 2B2 F2 U' B' 3U' 2B' 2R B' 2D R' B' 2L2 3U2 2R' 2D 2L2 F2 3R 2F 2L2 2R2
*2. *2R R' 2B2 2F' R2 2F 3R' 3U U 2B 2F2 R 3F 2L2 2U2 L2 3U' B' R 2D' R2 3U2 L2 3R2 2R' R' 2B' F2 3R' 2F2 U2 B2 2U2 2L' 2R2 D U2 B' D' 2U U 2L2 2R2 2B D2 2U' F U' 2B' R' 2D' 3F 3U2 2U2 U' L 2L' F2 2R2 3F' D 2U' B' 3U' 3R' 2R2 3F 2D' 3U2 R
*3. *L' 2R' R' 2U' L 2D2 L' 2R' R2 2B2 2F' 2U' U2 F2 U 3R' F 2D 2L' 2R' 2U2 U 2L F 3U2 L 2L2 3F2 R' F 2U B' U' L' 2L2 2U' 2L R 3U 3R F' L' D2 2B' D2 2R2 F2 2U2 2R' R' B' 2B' 2L 3F' F2 D' F R 3U2 U2 2B 3F 2D2 F 3U2 2U 2F2 3R2 3U' 3F'
*4. *R' B2 3F' 3U 2U' 2L U2 3R 2F 3R 3F' 2D 2B 2F F' 3U2 3R R B' 2L 2R2 3F2 3R2 2B L 2L' 2B2 3R 2B2 2D 3R' D' B2 L 2L' 2R R B 2L2 2U' 2R R U 3F2 L' 3R B' 3F' U R2 D2 U' 3R' R' 3U' 3F2 L' 2B' 2D2 2L2 3U R' 2F2 F' L2 2L D' F U2 2R2
*5. *2L 3F2 2F' 3R2 2B' 2U2 U2 L' 3R2 2D' B' 2B2 F 2D2 3U L2 3R' R 3U R' F' 2R' R' 2F2 D B' 2L' F' 2D' 3F' 3R2 D 3R' D2 U 3R2 2R2 2F' L2 3R2 2R R 3F' 2R R' F2 3U B' 2F' D 3F' D 2D2 3U' 2U' 2B L B' 2B F2 2R' 3F' 2D' 2F2 2L' 3R2 R B' 2F' U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2F' L2 R2 B' F' U' 3R 2B 3R 2R2 R' 2U B2 2D R2 2F' F L2 3U' 3L2 F2 2L' 3L2 3R2 R 3D2 2F 3D F2 2R' R' 3U F' 3L2 D' 3U' 2F' F2 2L U2 3B' 3U 2F2 3D2 2B' 3F' F' 3U2 2U' F L 2B2 2U2 2L2 3L 2R' R 2D 3D' 3U2 R' 2B2 2U' 3B 3L2 2F U 3R 2U' 2B' F D2 2B2 2D' 2U' B' 3B2 2D2 2B2 3F' 2D 2L 3D' 3U' R2 3B' 2F L 2L2 2B' 2U 3F F 2R' B' 2B 3F D2 B2 F2
*2. *L' 3D2 2U 3R R' 3B F2 2D L2 2L 2R2 R' 2B F' U 2L2 D2 2U2 U 3R' 2R R 2D 2R' B2 2B' 3F' 2R2 U 2B 2F2 R2 U F' D U L2 2F2 2R2 3B2 2F L' 3D2 2R' 2B2 2R 2B 3R 3B2 2D F' L2 3B' 2F D 2F' 3D 2R 2U' 3R 2R2 3U2 3F2 3L' 2U 3F' 3R 2F L2 3B2 2U 3F2 D' 2U 2L 3D L' B2 3D2 B 3R2 2R2 B2 3D' 3U' 2L 3R' D' 3B2 L2 D U' 2R' B2 2B2 2D2 3D 3L 2D' R
*3. *2L' 3D2 U' 2R 3F' 2R 2B F2 3U U' L 2D R 2D2 L' 2D2 3B' 3R2 D 3U2 2L 2R' D2 3R2 2D2 3R' 2U R 3B F' D' 2D' L 2R2 B2 2L B' 2R' 3U2 3R 3F 2D2 3B2 2F D' 3U2 U' R2 2F R' 2B' 2F' R2 D' 3U 3R 2B 3B2 3U2 2L R2 2F 3D2 2L2 3L2 3R2 R' 3B2 2D B 2R' 3D' B' 2U2 3L' B2 3F2 F 2U 2B' 3U' 3R' 3F' U2 2L 2R 2B' 2U U F' D2 F2 3R F' 2R U' L' 2L2 2U' 3R'
*4. *3L 3B2 F L 3L B2 2F' F' D2 3D2 L2 3F' 2D' 3F 2L2 3R 2D2 3D2 3L2 3R' 2B' 3U2 U2 3R D2 3L R B 2B' 3D 3B 3D U2 2R' B2 L2 3L B 2L' D' 3R' 2B 2D2 3B 2L' 3U 3R 2B D2 3F D 3D' U 2B2 2L' 3L' 3R' R' 2D2 3D 3U U L 3L D2 2D 3U 3B2 D F L' 2R' 3F2 2L' 3R' R2 2D' 3L' 2D' L' 3U' 2B F' U 2L 3R 2R' 3D' 3F F' 3R2 3D2 2L' 3U L 3U' L' 3L' 2R2 2B'
*5. *2L2 B 2B2 3B2 3R B D 3D2 3R' D' 3B D' 2B' D' 3R 2D 3D' 3L' D R2 2B R B U2 R' F2 2D 2U B' 2F2 R' 2B 2L 2B 2F2 U R' B 3B 3D 3R' 3D 2U 2B2 3F F' 2L 2U2 U' 2B2 3B D' 3U 2L2 U 3F L' 2L' D2 3R2 2B' 2F2 2D F 3R' 2F 3U' L' D U 3L' 3F2 2L' D' L2 2L' 3L 3U R' 3F2 3L2 U2 2R 2U2 2F2 F2 2D' 3U' 2F L2 2D2 3F F2 2R' B L2 B' 2D' L 2R'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U2 R F' U' F' U R' U'
*2. *U F2 U2 F' U F' R U'
*3. *U' R' U' F2 U2 F' U2 R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' D F B' U2 R D2 B2 L2 R U2 R D2 R2 D2 F' U2 D2 L Fw' Uw'
*2. *B F' R2 U' F' U' L2 U F2 R2 L' F' R2 U' L D' B' U' B2 D' Fw Uw2
*3. *U2 R D2 B L R2 B2 L' F2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 R L2 B2 F2 D' F' Rw Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw R Uw2 R D Fw2 Uw F2 L' B2 Fw2 D Rw' F' R2 B Fw2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 F' D' R' F2 U L Rw Uw F D2 L R2 B2 Fw R B' Fw' D Uw Rw'
*2. *L' R' B' R' Fw' D' Fw' L' Uw U Rw' Fw' L' R B Uw L D2 F' Uw' R2 Fw' Rw2 Fw' Rw2 B L R2 Uw U F Uw2 Fw' L2 U Rw2 R B Uw2 R'
*3. *L2 R D Uw U B2 F' L B2 F Uw L2 U' Fw Uw L2 U R' Fw' Rw D2 Uw U L2 B Fw2 Uw U Fw' D2 F D2 B Rw Fw' L D' F2 D' B2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw2 Fw' Lw' Rw R2 D' Dw2 U' B2 F L' Fw2 Rw' F2 Uw R2 B2 Lw' D2 Dw2 Uw2 Fw Dw' Lw2 R2 D2 Lw2 F' D Fw F2 Rw' Dw2 Fw' Rw2 Bw Rw Bw' R2 Uw' U2 F Rw Fw' U B U' Lw' Rw2 F' D' B' Uw' Fw2 F2 U Lw' Bw2 F Uw'
*2. *Dw2 Lw Bw2 F R' B2 Bw Uw' U Lw2 Uw' B2 D Fw D2 B' Fw2 F' R2 U2 Bw Fw F2 U' Fw Rw D U Fw Lw' R' U2 L2 Lw' U B Fw Lw2 D Dw2 Bw2 Fw Uw2 B Lw D' Dw' Uw2 Lw D' Lw' Rw R' Bw2 D2 Dw2 Uw2 U2 B' U2
*3. *B' Fw2 L2 U2 Rw' Bw' Lw2 Bw2 R Fw2 L2 Bw D' U2 R2 Fw' L2 F' D U2 F2 Uw Rw' Bw Rw' Bw F' Dw2 B2 D' L' Dw R2 Uw U2 Fw' F Rw D' F L2 Bw2 Dw' Uw U2 B' D2 Dw' F2 D2 Dw B F2 U' Bw2 Dw' R' D2 Dw' Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *L D 2U 2B' 2D 2U2 U' L' D2 3U2 2U2 B D' 2U' 2L R 2B2 U2 2L U2 B2 D2 F' 2U B' U2 2F' L2 2D 2L 3R2 U 2R2 B2 2B F' 3U2 L' 2B 3F2 2L2 3R' R2 2U2 2L2 2F' 3R D U2 2B2 2D2 2U 2L 3F L2 2L R' 2F2 2L 3F' 2R' B R' 3F2 U2 F2 R 3U 2F' 2D

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B2 F2 D 3U' 3L2 2U2 3B L' 3B 2U 3B2 2L' 2F' D2 3D' 3B2 3D B 2F2 2L' 3B' 3D U2 3R 2B 3B 3L' R U 2F' 2R2 3B' R2 2U2 3R2 2U2 U 2B' 2D U 3R 2R2 2U 3F L R2 2B2 2D' 2L 3L2 2R B D2 3U' 2L' 3L 3D2 3U F2 3L R 2D2 L2 3R' F2 3D' 2U2 2R2 R2 2B' 3R 2D' 2R' 3F' L' 3B U' 2B' 3D 2B' 3B2 3F 3U2 2F' 2R' 3U' 2L2 3B2 F2 D' 2F D 2D2 3D U' 2R R 2U 3R2 R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L' R2 F2 R U2 B2 D' R U2 D F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 B L' Fw' Uw
*2. *D2 U' B' D' U2 R2 B' L2 D U' B' D U F B2 U' B2 L' F L B Rw2 Uw
*3. *F2 U2 R2 B U2 D2 B' D' L' R D' R2 L U2 L' U F2 D F2
*4. *B F2 R F' B U2 R' D L' D2 F' U' L U2 B2 R L' B' F2 D2 R Fw Uw2
*5. *B L2 R' D2 L U D L2 U R B' D' R' B' U L' R U2 R2 Fw'
*6. *R B' D2 R' F' D B F L2 F2 D2 U' L F' B' D' F2 R' U2 D2 Rw2 Uw
*7. *U L F2 L2 B' U L B2 R' B' R2 L' B2 L' F D2 U L F Rw Uw2
*8. *R2 D R U2 D2 R2 L2 U' F' R' B L2 U2 R2 F2 U' B R2 D2 R Fw Uw
*9. *D' R' U R2 D2 L' D' L F B' U2 B U2 L R B2 F2 L D2 L' Fw Uw'
*10. *B U' D2 F D F' R2 F2 U2 B' D' U2 F' B2 D' R2 L' U R Fw' Uw2
*11. *L B U D2 L2 R' B' L F2 B2 R' L' F D2 U B U2 F D2 U' L' Fw' Uw2
*12. *D' R' B' F' L2 F U2 L F2 R' F2 B' D2 U' L2 F' B U2 F2 Rw2 Uw2
*13. *U' R U F D' F2 R' L F' R' U2 B D' B' L2 F' D U2 B R' L2 Fw Uw2
*14. *B F L F D F' B2 L' B' U B D L2 F' B' U' F' U' F2 Rw2 Uw
*15. *L2 U' L' F R F R2 F2 L U F2 B R B F U2 R' B' F Rw Uw'
*16. *R' B L2 F R B' F2 D' B F D R L' U' F L2 B' R' F Rw2 Uw'
*17. *U' F' B' U L' R' F2 L2 D' R L2 D L2 D R' L2 U' R F L2 Fw Uw2
*18. *L2 U2 B' L F' U' B2 R U' R' U' B2 L U2 R' L2 D2 U' L2 D2 Fw Uw'
*19. *D' R F D L' D2 R' U D F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U B' D L2 R' Fw' Uw'
*20. *D F L B' L2 U2 R2 F2 D U F2 U' D2 R L U2 B' F2 U Fw' Uw2
*21. *L B2 U' R' F2 R' L' U2 B' L2 R U2 F R2 F2 R D U2 R' U' R' Fw Uw'
*22. *D2 R' D U2 L' F B L2 U' R U' B2 F2 D' L' R F' R2 L' D' Rw Uw'
*23. *D2 B' D' L' F D F2 U2 F' D2 U' B' R' U R' L F D2 F' Rw' Uw'
*24. *F B D L B R2 L U L U' D' F' U' R B' D' L2 R' B R Fw Uw2
*25. *L U2 D2 R2 L' F R2 L2 D R2 F U' R2 B' L' R U2 B U2 L U Rw Uw
*26. *L2 U' B2 U L' B' U B' L' F' R F R F' B2 R' U D F B U2 Fw'
*27. *L' R B' F' D U2 R2 U' D' B2 U B F2 L' F U B' F2 U Fw Uw2
*28. *U' F R2 B' R2 B R' F2 L2 D2 F2 B D' F R' D2 L' D F' L R' Fw' Uw'
*29. *B' U' R2 L' F' U' R2 D2 F' R2 F' U' D' B' F R2 F' L' D Fw' Uw'
*30. *B2 F U' F D' B D' B2 U D' F D L2 D2 U' R2 B' U2 D2 R' Fw' Uw2
*31. *F2 U' D2 F L2 F R2 F' B U2 F2 U' F2 D2 R' F D2 U R' Fw' Uw'
*32. *L' F D' R D' R' F2 U R2 U2 R' F' R' D R U L2 B D' B2 U' Rw2
*33. *L F D2 U R L' F' U2 L F B' R2 B' D2 R B L2 U2 L' Fw Uw
*34. *U2 D' F2 R F L' F2 B' U' B' F2 L F' B2 U L R D U L' B' Rw2 Uw'
*35. *D B2 F' R' D U B R D' B' D2 U2 F' U' F' R' U2 D2 F' R' D2 Rw Uw2
*36. *B2 R2 B' F' D2 R B2 L R' F2 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 L' U R' F2 B' Rw' Uw
*37. *B2 D' F' U D L2 F2 B2 L2 B' U2 F R U R' L B' R F' Rw Uw'
*38. *B2 L' D B2 U' L' U2 D2 B' F' L D F2 L2 D2 R2 F B2 R' D' Fw' Uw
*39. *B2 F R' F' D L' R' D2 L R' D' F U' R' B L' F2 U' R' B Rw Uw2
*40. *B' D R2 B' L U L' U R' B' R2 U2 R B' U' R' B' R' U F B' Rw' Uw2
*41. *D F' D2 B2 R' F2 R2 D' R' B' U' F U' F2 U' F' U2 F2 B D Fw Uw'
*42. *B2 L' F' L F2 U' B' F2 D2 L2 B D2 L' D' U' F2 D2 B U' Rw Uw'
*43. *D2 B U R2 F2 B U2 L R' B' U2 D R L2 U2 B D2 R F2 U Fw' Uw
*44. *B2 R2 F' B2 U F' U2 D2 F' U F' L B' U F B2 L2 F' L B U Rw' Uw2
*45. *B R F' R2 D2 U R' L' D2 B' U' D2 F2 R D' R F D2 B Rw' Uw
*46. *F R' L U2 B2 U2 L B F' L' R2 F' D L' B2 F U2 F' R' Uw'
*47. *D' R L' D' B' R' B2 F2 R' B D2 U' B2 U2 F' R D2 R L D' B Rw' Uw2
*48. *U F' U2 D2 F2 D B2 D' F U2 F L' D' R2 U' D2 F' B D' U2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*49. *F2 D' R U' L F' B2 L B D U R' D2 R2 U2 F R' U R2 Fw' Uw'
*50. *D' U B2 D B2 F' D' U' F' D B' R B2 U' F2 L' R F U' Rw' Uw'
*51. *R F L R2 B' F D2 L F L' U2 B2 R D F2 R B R2 U2 B L2 Fw Uw'
*52. *F2 D2 U' R B U2 D2 R D' B D L F2 L' R' B' D2 F R F2 B' Rw Uw2
*53. *U' L F' B D2 U R' B' D' B2 R2 F2 L R2 D2 U2 B' D F' Rw' Uw
*54. *L' B' D R2 U F2 L2 U R2 B D2 B' R L2 D2 F B' R' B2 Rw' Uw2
*55. *D B' D2 B2 D2 F2 L' F' D2 U' F R2 D' F' D2 R' D F D' L2 F' Rw2 Uw2
*56. *B2 R L2 F D' L2 D R' D2 R F2 D2 F' R2 U2 F' R L2 D Fw Uw
*57. *U' B' F' U' L F R U' L' B F D R L' B U B2 F L2 F' D Fw' Uw'
*58. *B' R L D' F2 B2 L' U' D2 L' U' D' B L2 U R D B2 D2 F' Rw' Uw2
*59. *B F2 D2 R D R L' F' D2 L F B' L' U2 B U L' B' F2 Rw' Uw'
*60. *D' B2 L2 U2 D' F2 B' D F2 L2 F2 U' L' U F' U2 F' L D2 F2 R' Fw' Uw2
*61. *B' F2 R B2 D2 L F2 B' R' D' U B' F L B L U2 R U2 Fw Uw'
*62. *B U' D' B F' R' B' U F' U' D L2 D B D B2 F L U Fw Uw'
*63. *B' D' R2 B2 L2 D B2 U F D2 R2 L2 D B' R2 F' R L B' Uw2
*64. *L' F2 D B U F R F2 R' U B' R' L' F L' R2 U' D' L' D U' Rw2
*65. *U' B U L U' B L2 F U2 L R' F2 R' F L2 U' D' R' B F2
*66. *L2 R F' D' B' D' F2 B2 L' U2 R' U F D2 B2 F2 U' R U2 F2 B2 Rw Uw2
*67. *D L B D L2 D R D L B2 D' L' B' F U B2 D' U2 L R2 Fw Uw
*68. *L2 R' D' R2 F D2 L' D' R2 F2 B2 L2 B2 R' F2 R L2 F L2 Fw Uw
*69. *R D B2 F L2 B R U2 D2 R U F U F2 R2 L2 D B' F Rw' Uw
*70. *F' D' R' L' U' L2 B' L' F L U D B' R2 L2 F2 L2 B' D F L' Fw' Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 F2 L2 U B2 D' B2 R2 D2 L2 U R' F U2 L' U2 L2 D' F U B'
*2. *U' B' R' D2 R' L' F2 U R U2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2
*3. *B2 L2 U2 B' U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 R' B' F L' D2 L2 F' U' L2 U
*4. *L R B2 U2 L' D2 F2 L' D2 F2 R D' U' R2 B R F L' R2 D' F'
*5. *L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 D' B2 L F2 D' B' F' R D2 F2 D' L

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U B2 U L2 B2 U F2 D U R2 B' F2 L' D' F2 D2 B2 F L D U'
*2. *D2 B' U2 B2 F D2 R2 B' F' U2 L2 R' B L2 U' R2 D' B' R2 F' D
*3. *R2 L' U' L' F' B' U D' B2 R' L2 D R2 B2 R2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 D'
*4. *L2 U' L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 F' R' D' F2 D' F L D2 F' U
*5. *D L2 D2 R2 D B2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 F R2 D L' D F U' L B' L'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 R B2 L U F U2 F' R2 F2
*2. *B' U2 R D2 R2 U' R D2 B' R2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 U L2
*3. *L2 F' L2 R2 U2 B' D2 F2 R2 D2 U' F' R' B' U L R2 F U2 F'
*4. *B F L2 U2 R2 U2 B' D2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 L' F D R' D U2 B D2
*5. *R2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 F L B U L B' L' U2 B' R

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D2 B' L2 F U2 B U2 B2 R2 U2 F' R D' U' F L R' U2 R2 B' F2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F B' L2 D2 R2 F' D2 F' D2 L2 F' L U2 F' R' F2 D B' L F R' B2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F B U D' R2 F2 R F2 B R U2 D R2 D' F2 B2 U F2 B2 D2 L2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F R U2 R' U F2 U R F2 U'
*3. *U F2 U R2 U B2 R2 D B2 L2 F D2 U B F D F2 R B'
*4. *Rw D2 R' Uw' Rw' R' F2 U2 B2 D Uw B2 Fw U L R B2 D' L Rw2 D2 L2 Rw U2 L2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 L' Fw' R2 B2 Fw2 F D2 Fw2 D' Uw' L' Rw

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R2 F' R' U2 R' U' F2 R U2
*3. *L2 F2 D2 L2 R B2 R' B2 F2 R F L F2 U F L2 F' L U F
*4. *D F2 Uw B' U L' R2 Fw' F' Uw' U' B Uw R Uw2 R2 Fw D2 L Rw' R2 Fw F2 D B F2 D2 R U B2 Fw Rw2 Uw' F D2 Rw U L' Rw2 Uw2
*5. *Bw2 Fw L' Rw' Bw' Fw2 Dw2 Uw Lw2 Fw2 Lw' Fw' R2 B' F' Lw2 Rw' R2 D' Lw' R' F2 D F2 Dw U2 Lw D' Rw B' Fw' Lw2 Dw2 Fw2 D' Fw D Lw Bw' D' Fw' Dw2 Rw2 Uw' Bw' U2 L' Dw Uw2 Bw2 Uw' Rw Bw F L2 R F' Lw Rw Bw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F U' R F' U F R' F2
*3. *D' L2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 U' R D B2 U' B R' F' D L2 U2
*4. *Rw' D' U' Rw' D' Uw B' Uw' Rw2 Uw B2 Uw' L' Rw2 Fw' U2 F2 D2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 L2 Uw2 L' R' U' B' D U Fw D2 Uw' B2 Uw' B U' B' U B Uw'
*5. *Uw U2 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 R' Dw2 Fw2 R2 B' F' U R2 Dw2 B' Bw2 Fw' L2 B2 F2 L B Bw2 D U2 B2 Fw2 L' F2 Lw Rw D2 U' B2 D' L2 Lw' F' Uw U Rw' D' U2 F Lw Bw2 D' Lw2 Fw Uw2 U' Rw' D2 Bw' U2 Lw Uw' Bw'
*6. *3R2 2D' 2R 2F' 2R F' D' 2D2 U' 2F2 3R2 F 2D' F2 R' D' 3U 2B2 3F 2L' 3R2 R2 F' R' F2 R' 2B2 L' 3R2 2F' 2R2 2F' D2 2B D2 3U2 2L' 3R 3F2 R2 U2 3F 2D R 2B' 3F' 2F 2R2 3F' R 2F' 2U F 2L B' L' 2L2 2B L2 2R 3F' 3U2 B' 3U' B' D 2D' B2 U2 2R'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F' R2 U2 R U2 R' F2
*3. *F D2 B D2 B2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 R2 U R' B' U' R B2 L D' R B'
*4. *R B' Rw2 Fw' F D2 Uw Rw' R' Uw2 Fw U F' L Rw F U B Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 R' Uw' B' D R' B2 Uw2 B2 R D2 L' D' R2 D' B' L2 Fw2 Uw
*5. *U' Fw Rw2 Uw' U2 Bw2 D R F' Dw2 Lw Bw' R B2 Lw Dw Lw' Rw' R2 B Fw' L' Dw Uw2 Fw2 Lw Dw2 F2 D Bw D' Lw' F L2 B' L' D2 L2 Bw D' Dw2 F Lw2 Fw' D' F Uw L2 Lw2 Rw D' R' Bw' Fw' Uw2 U B2 Bw Rw2 F'
*6. *3R' 3U B 2F2 2D R' 2D' L' 3U2 2B' 2U2 2F 2R2 3F' F2 L2 2B' F 2U2 2F' D' R2 B U' B 3F' F' R B2 2L D' B2 R2 F' 2R2 2D2 U 2L2 D 2B' U F' 2L2 2R2 2B2 2L' 2F2 R' 3U 2R' 3F' 2F' 2L 3R 2B2 2D2 L2 3U L 2L2 2D' 3U' 3R B' D 3U' 2B2 3F F D2
*7. *2B 3R2 2U L2 F 3R2 R2 3B' 3F 2D U B' F2 2U' 2F2 U 3R 2R 2B' 3U B 3B D 2B 2U' 2L2 3U' L' 2D2 2R2 2U2 2R' D L2 2R D 2D' 3R2 B2 U2 2R' D2 2D 3D' B' 2B2 2L' R2 2U 3R 3B2 F 2D2 3L B 2L 3U2 B' 3F' 2D 3U2 L' 2L 2F 2L' 3L' 3R D' 2U 2B2 2U U 3L D 3D 2U' L2 3U' 2B' 3F2 2F' F' 2D2 3D2 3U' 2B' 2F R' 3U2 L U' 2R2 3B2 L 2L2 3L 3R2 3D2 3F' 3D

*Clock*
*1. *UR2+ DR3+ DL4+ UL1- U2- R0+ D2- L2- ALL5+ y2 U5- R1- D3- L6+ ALL2- UR 
*2. *UR6+ DR0+ DL6+ UL4- U4+ R2+ D0+ L5- ALL5- y2 U3- R5- D5+ L3+ ALL6+ UR DR 
*3. *UR4+ DR1+ DL5- UL5+ U3+ R5+ D3- L5+ ALL3- y2 U3- R3+ D3+ L4+ ALL2+ DR UL 
*4. *UR6+ DR1- DL6+ UL1- U5- R1- D4+ L0+ ALL6+ y2 U0+ R4+ D3+ L5- ALL4- UR DR UL 
*5. *UR4+ DR1- DL4- UL6+ U2+ R4+ D2- L0+ ALL2+ y2 U0+ R5+ D2+ L5- ALL6+ UR DR DL UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' R' L R' B L B' R r' b
*2. *L R B' L B R' B' l r b u
*3. *L' R U L' B R' B U' u
*4. *U' R U R' B' U' B R' l' r'
*5. *B' U' R B' L B U' L' l r' b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (2, 2) / (4, 1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (-4, -5) / (2, -3)
*2. *(1, 3) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-4, -4) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (0, -4) / (-1, 6)
*3. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -2) / (-1, 6) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (-2, -4)
*4. *(-2, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-3, 3) / (2, -1) / (-3, -3) / (6, 1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, 3)
*5. *(0, -1) / (-5, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 2) / (5, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U L B' U L B' L' U' R L R
*2. *U B L R L' U' R B' L R' L
*3. *L U L B L' R B L' U R' L'
*4. *U L R B U' L R B' U' L U'
*5. *B L B' U B R' U L R' U R

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. * R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. * R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U
*5. * R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U R2 F' U2 F U' R2 F2 U
*3. *L2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 L2 U B2 D' R2 B L U F2 D R' F' D' B L2
*4. *Rw Uw U B Rw B' Uw2 Fw' U' Rw D F' Rw' F' Uw2 L Fw2 R2 D' R2 D' Rw2 D' Rw2 Uw' F L' R' D' B2 U B' Fw' Rw B2 D2 Uw2 Rw R2 D'
*5. *Lw R Uw2 Bw2 Fw F D2 Uw' U2 Rw' Dw' Lw' Rw2 Dw2 Bw L U' Bw2 L' Lw' Rw2 D' F L Lw U2 Fw Lw Rw Uw L2 Bw' Fw Rw2 Dw Uw' B' F2 Dw B Fw' Dw' Rw' Uw2 Lw2 R' D' B2 Lw2 Rw B' Rw2 Bw D Lw' Dw Uw2 Lw2 U R
*OH. *L2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 D L2 F U' L D' B' D R D L' D2
*Clock. *UR2+ DR5+ DL0+ UL1- U5- R1- D1- L0+ ALL2+ y2 U2- R4- D3+ L1+ ALL1+ UR DL UL 
*Mega. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *U' B' L R' L B' R' L' l r' b'
*Square-1. *(-2, 0) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, 3) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (-2, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0)
*Skewb. *L U L R' U B L B L' R U'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *L l r f r' f F l f R' F' L' F' R' B L' F'
*2. *B' R F L l L l r' R' B' F L' R' B F' L
*3. *B' F L b' r' f' l' r' f F L B L F R' F L
*4. *R B l L' b' l' f' r' F R B F' R' F' L B
*5. *L l L' F' r b f' L' R F L B F L' B' F'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Bw Rw' L Bw U' Bw R Lw U' B' Lw Uw Rw' Uw' Lw Rw' Lw' Uw' Bw' u' l r' b
*2. *Bw' L Uw' Rw L' R' B Uw Bw' R Uw' Lw Rw' Lw Rw' Bw' Rw' Uw' l' r b
*3. *Rw L' B Uw Rw' L Uw L R' Lw' U' Lw' Bw Rw Bw Lw' Uw Bw' Lw' Rw' u' l r' b
*4. *Lw Bw' Uw Lw' B Rw' L' Bw U R Uw Lw Rw' Uw Lw Bw Lw u r' b
*5. *Rw U' R' B' Rw' Lw' U' L R' Bw' L B' Rw' Uw Bw Lw' Rw' Lw' Rw' Bw' Rw' u r b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *R D2 R U L2 D R2 U L U R D R U L2 D R2 U L D3 R U2 L D L D R U L2 D R U2 L D2 R U2 R D R U L U R D L U L D L U
*2. *D R2 U L D2 L U2 R2 D L D R U2 L D2 R2 U2 L D2 L U R2 D L U L D2 L U2 R D2 R U2 L D2 R U R U L2 U R2 D L2 D L U R U L
*3. *D2 R U R U L D2 R U2 L D L U R2 D R U L2 D R2 D L3 U R D R D R U L2 D L U2 R D2 R2 U L3 U R U L D3 R2 U R D
*4. *R D L U R D R D L2 U2 R2 D L U R D R D L2 U R2 U L2 D R2 D L2 U2 L D3 R3 U L D L U L U R2 D L U2 R D R D L D L2
*5. *D R D R U2 L D2 L U R2 D L U L D R U R2 U L2 D R D R U L D L U R U L2 D R D2 R U R D L U L U R D R U L D L2 D R U2 L D2 R U3 L D R U

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D2 F2 D2 R' B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U' L F' R2 D R U' R' D R D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F B' L2 R2 U2 B L2 R2 B F2 D2 U2 L B U F U2 F2 L R B U' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D F' L2 B D2 F L2 R2 B' U2 B' L' F L2 B U F L D L F' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D L2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 U' L' F2 D' F' D2 U' L U' F R' D R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U' D L D B' R' L2 F B' D B U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F' R2 B R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *F2 D2 U2 F' D2 B R2 D2 U2 R2 F2 L F U' L U B D R' U' R
*2. *F' D2 F' R L2 B' U B' D' F' D' B2 R2 D L2 D F2 L2 F2 U B2
*3. *R2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 D F2 L2 U' R' B' R' U' L' F' D R' D R'
*4. *B' D2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 F' L2 D2 F D R' D B2 F2 L2 D B R2 U
*5. *D2 B2 L2 B2 L R' F2 D2 L' U B2 L' D' B2 F' L R2 F

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UF UB UL UF UR UB UL UF UR UF UB LB UB UL LB RF UF UR UF UL UF RF UR UF UB LB RB UR RB UR LF UL UB UR UF UL UF LB RF UR RB LF DB DF RF UR RB DB DR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF DR LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- UR+ UF UR+2 UB+2 LF- UL+ UB+ UL UB DF DR RB+2 DB+ RB DB RB+ DB+2 DR DB DR+2 DF+ LF UL-2 DR RB+2
*2. *UB UL UF UB UR UL UB UL UB UR UB UL UF UB LB UL RF UR UB UL UF UR LB UB LB UB RF UF UL RF UF RB UB RB UB LF UF UR UL UF LF UL UB RB DL LB DF LF UF UL DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB DL LF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ DL UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- UB+ LB UB+2 DF+ DR RB+2 DF+2 DL+2 LF+2 DB+ RB UR- DB+
*3. *UR UF UL UB UL UB UR UL UF UR UL UF UL UF UB UR LB UB LB UB UL RF UR UB RF UR UF UR UL LB RB UR UB RB LF UL UB UR UF UB UL UF RB UB UR RF LF DL LB LF DR UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- DF RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ DL UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ UR+ LF+ RB UR+ DB+2
*4. *UF UR UL UF UR UF UR UL UF UR UB UR UF UB UR LB UL UF UR UB LB UB RF UF UR UL LB UL UF LF UF UR UB LB RB UB UR UL UF UR LB UL LF DF DL LF DB LB DF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- RB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR+2 UB UR-2 DF+2 DL LB+ DF-2 DR-2 DB+2 DR+2 UR UF+2 UR+
*5. *UF UR UL UF UL UB UR UB UR UF UB UR UL UB UR LB UL UF UR UF UB UR UL RF UR UB LB LF UF UR UB RB UR UB UL RF UR LF UF RF DB RB DL LB DB DL LB DF LF DL DR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL DB LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ UF+ RF UF+2 LF+2 UL UB DR- DF+ DR+ DF DR RB+2 UR+ RB UR RB+ UR+2 UB UR DR+2 DF LF+


----------



## brododragon (Mar 24, 2020)

How do I view my past competition results?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 24, 2020)

brododragon said:


> How do I view my past competition results?


This link allows you to look at the overall results for each week; pick from the menu choices for the week, year, and event you are interested in:




__





Weekly Competition Overall Results (Speedsolving.com)






www.speedsolving.com





This link is the specific historical personal results page for you in particular:




__





Weekly Competition Personal Records (Speedsolving.com)






www.speedsolving.com





Since you only have results for Pyraminx, you unfortunately are affected by one of my bugs, which makes it difficult to see your results. To see your historical results on that page click the word "Pyraminx" under the "Current Personal Records" heading on your page, and your pyraminx results will show below. I'm very sorry for the inconvenience of having to do that to see your results - I do hope to fix that bug someday, but I have some other things that are more important and must be done first before I can fix that.


----------



## Sean Hartman (Mar 30, 2020)

For some reason it doesn't show any speed fmc singles are my pbs besides my first even though I have gotten better than it multiple times.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 30, 2020)

Sean Hartman said:


> For some reason it doesn't show any speed fmc singles are my pbs besides my first even though I have gotten better than it multiple times.


This is a bug that I have known about for a while and needs to be fixed. Currently the speed FMC single results are incorrectly being ranked by number of moves instead of score. I am sorry; this will be fixed someday, and when it is, your PBs will start showing correctly.


----------



## JPerm (Mar 31, 2020)

20.10
16.83
19.62
15.26
14.77


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 31, 2020)

Results for week 13: Congratulations (again) to Sean Hartman, Ryan Wu, and OriginalUsername!

*2x2x2*(170)
1.  1.62 Legomanz
2.  1.64 Ryan Wu
3.  1.68 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  1.84 OriginalUsername
5.  1.90 TipsterTrickster
6.  1.91 PlatonCuber
6.  1.91 JackPfeifer
8.  2.00 David ep
9.  2.03 Gašper Potočnik
10.  2.15 ExultantCarn
11.  2.32 johnstond
12.  2.33 Varun Mohanraj
12.  2.33 JakubDrobny
14.  2.36 Sean Hartman
15.  2.37 Rubadcar
16.  2.46 PokeCubes
17.  2.52 Dylan is nub
18.  2.53 Kerry_Creech
18.  2.53 ProStar
20.  2.55 asacuber
21.  2.63 VJW
21.  2.63 Luke Garrett
23.  2.71 G2013
24.  2.74 JoXCuber
24.  2.74 remopihel
26.  2.75 oliver sitja sichel
27.  2.77 mista
28.  2.79 sixCheese
29.  2.89 BigBoyMicah
30.  2.93 DesertWolf
31.  2.94 dycocubix
32.  3.00 jancsi02
33.  3.06 mihnea3000
34.  3.10 Logan
35.  3.18 Michał Krasowski
36.  3.22 midnightcuberx
37.  3.25 Manatee 10235
38.  3.27 cuberkid10
39.  3.29 ichcubegern
39.  3.29 eyeball321
41.  3.30 V.Kochergin
42.  3.32 Nikhil Soares
43.  3.33 DhruvA
44.  3.35 nickelcubes
45.  3.42 jaysammey777
45.  3.42 Jscuber
47.  3.47 Het
48.  3.49 tJardigradHe
49.  3.52 Color Cuber
50.  3.54 Sub1Hour
51.  3.56 Dylan Swarts
51.  3.56 LYZ
53.  3.57 TheodorNordstrand
54.  3.59 wuque man
55.  3.60 MrKuba600
55.  3.60 BraydenTheCuber
55.  3.60 BradenTheMagician
55.  3.60 Fred Lang
59.  3.61 DGCubes
60.  3.62 NewoMinx
61.  3.64 WorldoBlocks
62.  3.65 parkertrager
62.  3.65 Dream Cubing
62.  3.65 Trig0n
65.  3.66 jihu1011
66.  3.69 jason3141
67.  3.70 dollarstorecubes
68.  3.71 YouCubing
69.  3.73 TheNoobCuber
70.  3.76 Cheng
71.  3.80 mrsniffles01
71.  3.80 Pixaler
73.  3.81 FaLoL
73.  3.81 MCuber
75.  3.86 jvier
76.  3.91 weatherman223
77.  3.94 Hargun02
78.  3.95 Destin.S
79.  3.96 begiuli65
80.  4.01 Liam Wadek
81.  4.06 KingCanyon
82.  4.13 João Vinicius
83.  4.18 Laura
84.  4.19 sashdev
85.  4.20 BMcCl1
86.  4.22 Coinman_
87.  4.23 BLCuber8
88.  4.27 Sir E Brum
89.  4.30 Aleksandar Dukleski
90.  4.33 abhijat
90.  4.33 Koen van Aller
90.  4.33 abunickabhi
93.  4.35 jasseri
94.  4.37 wearephamily1719
95.  4.38 gutte02
96.  4.39 Utkarsh Ashar
97.  4.40 MattP98
98.  4.43 TomTheCuber101
99.  4.47 colegemuth
100.  4.48 RileyN23
100.  4.48 sigalig
102.  4.50 vedroboev
103.  4.52 Keenan Johnson
104.  4.54 kluckyklucky
104.  4.54 RandomPerson84
106.  4.58 Aadil- ali
106.  4.58 OJ Cubing
106.  4.58 BleachedTurtle
109.  4.59 bhoffman492
110.  4.60 Antto Pitkänen
110.  4.60 toinou06cubing
110.  4.60 [email protected]
113.  4.63 GTGil
114.  4.66 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
115.  4.67 [email protected]
116.  4.70 Cooki348
117.  4.75 niclas.mach
118.  4.76 Parke187
119.  4.78 Ningen
120.  4.80 HendrikW
121.  4.85 Rollercoasterben
122.  4.86 thembldlord
123.  4.88 VIBE_ZT
124.  4.89 fun at the joy
124.  4.89 swankfukinc
126.  4.90 Cuz Red
127.  5.00 Brayden Gilland
128.  5.04 Bonkashi
129.  5.06 lumes2121
130.  5.07 Wilhelm
131.  5.08 Kal-Flo
132.  5.11 d2polld
133.  5.12 DonovanTheCool
134.  5.13 Raymos Castillo
134.  5.13 drpfisherman
134.  5.13 Moreno van Rooijen
137.  5.24 epride17
138.  5.32 revaldoah
139.  5.43 skewbercuber
140.  5.45 John Benwell
141.  5.54 sascholeks
142.  5.66 BenChristman1
142.  5.66 vilkkuti25
144.  5.68 FaTyl
145.  5.93 2019DWYE01
146.  5.94 smackbadatskewb
146.  5.94 LoiteringCuber
148.  6.17 FLS99
149.  6.27 skewby_cuber
150.  6.31 Bogdan
151.  6.49 GC1998
152.  6.55 ok cuber
153.  6.68 X cuber
153.  6.68 NBAGARRETT
155.  6.99 Faustfan
156.  7.12 Ian Pang
157.  7.17 UnknownCanvas
158.  7.38 bennettstouder
159.  7.49 Petri Krzywacki
160.  7.53 Nayano
161.  7.70 MarkA64
162.  7.75 CaptainCuber
163.  7.77 PingPongCuber
164.  7.82 Deri Nata Wijaya
165.  8.05 One Wheel
166.  8.32 capcubeing
167.  9.62 freshcuber.de
168.  12.04 Jacck
169.  16.39 MatsBergsten
170.  DNF Cube to Cube


*3x3x3*(198)
1.  6.88 Gašper Potočnik
2.  6.98 PlatonCuber
3.  7.09 Jscuber


Spoiler



4.  7.12 Luke Garrett
5.  7.57 Varun Mohanraj
6.  7.72 thembldlord
7.  7.75 Khairur Rachim
8.  8.09 wuque man
9.  8.10 JackPfeifer
10.  8.14 Ryan Wu
11.  8.19 jancsi02
12.  8.23 cuberkid10
13.  8.33 Nikhil Soares
14.  8.41 dycocubix
15.  8.47 Rubadcar
15.  8.47 FastCubeMaster
17.  8.48 Kerry_Creech
18.  8.49 ExultantCarn
19.  8.62 TommyC
20.  8.69 tJardigradHe
20.  8.69 OriginalUsername
22.  8.73 Dylan is nub
23.  8.86 RileyN23
24.  8.91 WorldoBlocks
25.  8.92 smackbadatskewb
26.  9.02 Sean Hartman
27.  9.21 Aleksandar Dukleski
28.  9.25 JakubDrobny
29.  9.35 jason3141
29.  9.35 David ep
29.  9.35 vedroboev
29.  9.35 DGCubes
33.  9.37 NewoMinx
34.  9.41 Hargun02
35.  9.46 Sowrduk
36.  9.49 tc kruber
37.  9.52 Zeke Mackay
37.  9.52 LYZ
39.  9.55 turtwig
40.  9.62 jihu1011
41.  9.68 Legomanz
42.  9.71 Michał Krasowski
43.  9.73 gutte02
44.  9.77 V.Kochergin
45.  9.78 BigBoyMicah
46.  9.83 ichcubegern
47.  9.84 TipsterTrickster
47.  9.84 Cheng
49.  9.93 Dream Cubing
50.  9.97 mihnea3000
51.  9.99 Pixaler
52.  10.00 zwhite
53.  10.02 Liam Wadek
54.  10.09 riz3ndrr
54.  10.09 BradenTheMagician
56.  10.12 sashdev
57.  10.20 jasseri
58.  10.23 niclas.mach
59.  10.34 nickelcubes
59.  10.34 Samuel Kevin
61.  10.36 YouCubing
62.  10.38 mista
63.  10.40 Logan
64.  10.45 KrokosB
65.  10.55 FaLoL
66.  10.78 jaysammey777
67.  10.82 jvier
68.  10.83 sigalig
69.  10.87 mrsniffles01
70.  10.88 Fred Lang
71.  10.93 MegaminxMan
72.  10.99 DhruvA
73.  11.02 MCuber
74.  11.03 Keenan Johnson
75.  11.06 Kylegadj
76.  11.11 Teh Keng Foo
77.  11.12 Laura
78.  11.19 MrKuba600
79.  11.28 Coinman_
80.  11.31 JoXCuber
81.  11.32 20luky3
82.  11.33 oliver sitja sichel
83.  11.38 G2013
84.  11.44 brad711
85.  11.50 danvie
86.  11.52 GTGil
87.  11.58 Cooki348
88.  11.59 HendrikW
89.  11.64 dollarstorecubes
90.  11.65 RandomPerson84
91.  11.72 MattP98
92.  11.78 BMcCl1
93.  11.79 eyeball321
94.  11.80 Utkarsh Ashar
95.  11.88 abunickabhi
96.  11.89 VJW
97.  11.93 skewby_cuber
98.  12.16 midnightcuberx
99.  12.26 DonovanTheCool
99.  12.26 Cuz Red
101.  12.28 remopihel
102.  12.41 weatherman223
102.  12.41 Parke187
104.  12.45 TheNoobCuber
105.  12.55 abhijat
106.  12.60 MartinN13
107.  12.69 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
108.  12.74 Dylan Swarts
109.  12.75 fun at the joy
110.  12.78 Antto Pitkänen
110.  12.78 xyzzy
112.  12.85 OJ Cubing
112.  12.85 Ian Pang
114.  12.86 mikiwow123
115.  12.96 Sub1Hour
116.  13.03 YoAkshYo
117.  13.22 dphdmn
118.  13.40 TomTheCuber101
118.  13.40 lumes2121
120.  13.46 LoiteringCuber
121.  13.51 Sir E Brum
121.  13.51 DesertWolf
123.  13.52 João Vinicius
124.  13.69 begiuli65
125.  13.71 Rollercoasterben
126.  13.84 d2polld
127.  13.85 KingCanyon
127.  13.85 Destin.S
129.  13.87 sqAree
130.  13.90 Trig0n
131.  13.96 Koen van Aller
132.  14.04 drpfisherman
133.  14.28 TheodorNordstrand
134.  14.33 bhoffman492
135.  14.39 Lvl9001Wizard
136.  14.47 BleachedTurtle
137.  14.49 sascholeks
138.  14.50 Aadil- ali
139.  15.07 Brayden Gilland
140.  15.09 thatkid
140.  15.09 Jmuncuber
142.  15.36 Alea
143.  15.43 kluckyklucky
144.  15.45 bennettstouder
145.  15.53 [email protected]
146.  15.61 pizzacrust
147.  15.62 epride17
148.  15.64 Cube to Cube
149.  15.70 BLCuber8
150.  15.83 FaTyl
151.  15.91 Nayano
151.  15.91 Bonkashi
153.  15.95 Kal-Flo
154.  16.02 swankfukinc
155.  16.06 PingPongCuber
156.  16.08 Caydoge
157.  16.27 Raymos Castillo
158.  16.35 Cubinwitdapizza
159.  16.63 vilkkuti25
160.  16.74 sixCheese
161.  16.84 nms777
162.  16.89 colegemuth
163.  17.04 CaptainCuber
164.  17.05 Bogdan
165.  17.09 wearephamily1719
166.  17.15 toinou06cubing
166.  17.15 UnknownCanvas
168.  17.17 FLS99
169.  17.24 JPerm
170.  17.32 BraydenTheCuber
171.  17.34 [email protected]
172.  17.45 Moreno van Rooijen
173.  17.51 TrueONCE
174.  17.62 skewbercuber
175.  17.96 revaldoah
176.  18.05 VIBE_ZT
177.  18.48 ProStar
178.  18.66 Alex Taylor (2020TAYL02)
179.  18.72 MarkA64
180.  18.95 Petri Krzywacki
181.  19.43 X cuber
182.  19.46 BenChristman1
183.  19.50 John Benwell
184.  19.92 2019DWYE01
185.  20.66 Thelegend12
186.  21.38 Deri Nata Wijaya
187.  21.84 tuga88
188.  23.27 Faustfan
189.  23.56 ok cuber
190.  24.37 One Wheel
191.  25.95 GC1998
192.  26.76 capcubeing
193.  27.20 freshcuber.de
194.  29.69 Het
195.  30.26 KovyTheCuber
196.  33.22 NBAGARRETT
197.  34.88 Jacck
198.  37.09 MatsBergsten


*4x4x4*(128)
1.  27.74 cuberkid10
2.  28.92 Gašper Potočnik
3.  29.01 Jscuber


Spoiler



4.  31.82 Ryan Wu
5.  32.01 LYZ
6.  32.44 Khairur Rachim
7.  32.71 tJardigradHe
8.  33.15 wuque man
9.  33.37 WorldoBlocks
10.  33.66 ichcubegern
11.  33.90 Sean Hartman
12.  34.58 OriginalUsername
12.  34.58 Dream Cubing
14.  34.60 RileyN23
15.  34.74 JoXCuber
16.  34.81 NewoMinx
17.  35.01 zwhite
18.  35.56 Cheng
19.  36.05 gutte02
20.  36.83 Kerry_Creech
21.  36.85 G2013
22.  36.96 riz3ndrr
23.  37.15 Rubadcar
24.  37.49 mihnea3000
25.  37.56 Hargun02
26.  38.22 dollarstorecubes
27.  38.24 dycocubix
28.  38.26 niclas.mach
29.  38.38 Laura
30.  38.99 smackbadatskewb
31.  39.07 thembldlord
32.  39.15 FaLoL
33.  39.29 TipsterTrickster
34.  39.65 Luke Garrett
35.  40.22 Michał Krasowski
36.  40.30 MegaminxMan
37.  40.39 mrsniffles01
38.  40.48 MrKuba600
39.  41.43 Nikhil Soares
40.  41.64 Pixaler
41.  41.77 BradenTheMagician
41.  41.77 Logan
43.  42.40 abhijat
44.  43.03 Keenan Johnson
45.  43.27 vedroboev
46.  43.51 abunickabhi
47.  44.26 DhruvA
48.  44.31 TheNoobCuber
49.  44.41 20luky3
50.  44.50 DGCubes
51.  44.93 sigalig
52.  45.06 YouCubing
53.  45.47 jason3141
54.  45.49 RandomPerson84
55.  45.69 fun at the joy
56.  45.80 Dylan Swarts
57.  46.03 xyzzy
58.  46.19 Aleksandar Dukleski
59.  46.52 MattP98
60.  46.68 BigBoyMicah
61.  47.76 colegemuth
62.  48.41 BleachedTurtle
63.  49.15 HendrikW
64.  49.20 GTGil
65.  49.35 begiuli65
66.  49.80 Liam Wadek
67.  49.85 jvier
68.  49.94 Rollercoasterben
69.  51.06 Alex Taylor (2020TAYL02)
70.  51.08 swankfukinc
71.  51.16 Sub1Hour
72.  51.19 VJW
73.  51.96 Parke187
74.  51.99 drpfisherman
75.  52.38 jasseri
76.  52.45 mikiwow123
77.  52.92 TheodorNordstrand
78.  52.99 oliver sitja sichel
79.  53.26 midnightcuberx
80.  53.32 João Vinicius
81.  53.43 thatkid
82.  53.48 BLCuber8
83.  53.78 BMcCl1
84.  54.33 bennettstouder
85.  54.86 lumes2121
86.  55.14 Destin.S
87.  55.16 OJ Cubing
88.  55.83 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
89.  55.86 eyeball321
90.  56.04 Cooki348
91.  56.68 Raymos Castillo
92.  57.51 mista
93.  57.74 John Benwell
94.  57.95 skewby_cuber
95.  58.08 epride17
96.  58.26 bhoffman492
97.  59.17 FLS99
98.  59.59 VIBE_ZT
99.  1:00.72 PingPongCuber
100.  1:01.05 vilkkuti25
101.  1:03.38 Nayano
102.  1:03.54 Brayden Gilland
103.  1:03.71 UnknownCanvas
104.  1:04.39 KingCanyon
105.  1:04.95 d2polld
106.  1:05.55 Sir E Brum
107.  1:06.60 revaldoah
108.  1:09.88 2019DWYE01
109.  1:10.63 [email protected]
110.  1:12.70 toinou06cubing
111.  1:14.25 Faustfan
112.  1:15.46 wearephamily1719
113.  1:17.41 GC1998
114.  1:18.23 BraydenTheCuber
115.  1:18.99 Petri Krzywacki
116.  1:20.22 Aadil- ali
117.  1:20.49 [email protected]
118.  1:22.38 One Wheel
119.  1:24.77 Moreno van Rooijen
120.  1:32.50 ok cuber
121.  1:35.46 freshcuber.de
122.  1:38.03 skewbercuber
123.  1:53.06 kluckyklucky
124.  2:00.95 Jacck
125.  2:30.54 capcubeing
126.  2:40.91 tuga88
127.  2:41.51 KovyTheCuber
128.  DNF Bonkashi


*5x5x5*(90)
1.  49.99 jancsi02
2.  53.99 Dream Cubing
3.  57.75 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  59.03 Manatee 10235
5.  59.18 Ryan Wu
6.  59.65 Sean Hartman
7.  59.67 Jscuber
8.  1:02.45 NewoMinx
9.  1:02.58 OriginalUsername
10.  1:03.51 Hargun02
11.  1:04.29 tJardigradHe
12.  1:06.13 ichcubegern
13.  1:06.71 thembldlord
14.  1:06.74 Khairur Rachim
15.  1:09.86 FaLoL
16.  1:09.88 JoXCuber
17.  1:11.09 wuque man
18.  1:11.11 Nikhil Soares
19.  1:11.61 jihu1011
20.  1:12.36 dollarstorecubes
21.  1:12.52 KrokosB
22.  1:12.59 gutte02
23.  1:12.67 Luke Garrett
24.  1:13.06 Michał Krasowski
25.  1:15.71 TipsterTrickster
26.  1:16.23 sigalig
27.  1:16.68 G2013
28.  1:17.54 DGCubes
29.  1:17.76 jason3141
30.  1:18.24 João Vinicius
31.  1:18.48 MCuber
32.  1:19.70 fun at the joy
33.  1:20.31 dycocubix
34.  1:22.10 xyzzy
35.  1:22.24 Aleksandar Dukleski
36.  1:22.37 Sub1Hour
37.  1:23.02 Pixaler
38.  1:23.39 YouCubing
39.  1:24.57 abunickabhi
40.  1:24.94 David ep
41.  1:26.25 Keenan Johnson
42.  1:26.32 abhijat
43.  1:29.19 vedroboev
44.  1:29.36 colegemuth
45.  1:29.52 BradenTheMagician
46.  1:31.30 VJW
47.  1:33.47 Logan
48.  1:34.68 begiuli65
49.  1:35.37 Dylan Swarts
50.  1:35.69 MattP98
51.  1:36.38 drpfisherman
52.  1:37.27 OJ Cubing
53.  1:38.00 epride17
54.  1:38.24 20luky3
55.  1:38.84 mikiwow123
56.  1:39.98 Alea
57.  1:41.00 bhoffman492
58.  1:43.00 RandomPerson84
59.  1:43.11 Cooki348
60.  1:45.02 oliver sitja sichel
61.  1:45.11 Rollercoasterben
62.  1:45.25 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
63.  1:48.10 swankfukinc
64.  1:50.92 Parke187
65.  1:50.95 TheodorNordstrand
66.  1:53.03 KingCanyon
67.  1:55.02 topppits
68.  1:56.25 PingPongCuber
69.  2:03.93 John Benwell
70.  2:04.44 Raymos Castillo
71.  2:06.12 VIBE_ZT
72.  2:06.30 BraydenTheCuber
73.  2:07.07 Nayano
74.  2:08.04 UnknownCanvas
75.  2:09.21 lumes2121
76.  2:10.21 Liam Wadek
77.  2:12.50 FLS99
78.  2:13.67 One Wheel
79.  2:14.99 2019DWYE01
80.  2:27.61 TheNoobCuber
81.  2:32.51 Petri Krzywacki
82.  2:42.98 revaldoah
83.  2:53.11 Sir E Brum
84.  3:08.63 ok cuber
85.  3:10.66 toinou06cubing
86.  3:44.77 kluckyklucky
87.  3:57.24 MatsBergsten
88.  4:25.78 [email protected]
89.  DNF MartinN13
89.  DNF freshcuber.de


*6x6x6*(44)
1.  1:34.54 jancsi02
2.  1:42.71 Jscuber
3.  1:42.77 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  1:52.06 cuberkid10
5.  1:52.29 ichcubegern
6.  1:54.76 Sean Hartman
7.  1:59.96 Ryan Wu
8.  2:03.01 FaLoL
9.  2:03.81 Hargun02
10.  2:03.88 JoXCuber
11.  2:07.77 OriginalUsername
12.  2:09.50 mrsniffles01
13.  2:10.73 jihu1011
14.  2:11.69 Nikhil Soares
15.  2:13.05 Kerry_Creech
16.  2:26.66 jason3141
17.  2:30.89 xyzzy
18.  2:32.12 dollarstorecubes
19.  2:37.64 Legomanz
20.  2:37.70 YouCubing
21.  2:40.73 DGCubes
22.  2:47.98 abunickabhi
23.  2:48.37 Sub1Hour
24.  2:49.28 fun at the joy
25.  2:57.78 MattP98
26.  3:00.08 Dylan Swarts
27.  3:06.73 VJW
28.  3:11.61 brad711
29.  3:15.69 Logan
30.  3:16.62 epride17
31.  3:18.69 Pixaler
32.  3:19.59 Liam Wadek
33.  3:34.99 swankfukinc
34.  3:35.89 MartinN13
35.  3:43.98 VIBE_ZT
36.  3:48.04 Raymos Castillo
37.  4:04.86 One Wheel
38.  4:14.99 FLS99
39.  4:22.74 PingPongCuber
40.  4:44.93 Petri Krzywacki
41.  5:22.18 Jacck
42.  5:30.77 [email protected]
43.  11:26.03 kluckyklucky
44.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(30)
1.  2:38.09 Dream Cubing
2.  2:46.58 Sean Hartman
3.  2:48.47 Laura


Spoiler



4.  2:53.56 Ryan Wu
5.  2:55.52 ichcubegern
6.  3:06.07 FaLoL
7.  3:07.12 JoXCuber
8.  3:12.55 jihu1011
9.  3:12.76 OriginalUsername
10.  3:26.49 Keroma12
11.  3:33.74 YouCubing
12.  3:56.14 xyzzy
13.  4:03.74 Sub1Hour
14.  4:17.27 abunickabhi
15.  4:39.00 fun at the joy
16.  4:56.49 MattP98
17.  4:56.88 swankfukinc
18.  5:11.87 VJW
19.  5:20.51 Dylan Swarts
20.  5:36.72 Antto Pitkänen
21.  5:42.26 VIBE_ZT
22.  5:47.14 One Wheel
23.  5:47.79 Raymos Castillo
24.  5:54.02 FLS99
25.  5:58.87 Alea
26.  7:02.37 PingPongCuber
27.  7:02.97 Petri Krzywacki
28.  15:02.82 kluckyklucky
29.  DNF DGCubes
29.  DNF Logan


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(50)
1.  4.98 Khairur Rachim
2.  5.34 Legomanz
3.  5.57 JackPfeifer


Spoiler



4.  5.90 Trig0n
5.  6.34 TipsterTrickster
6.  6.38 JoXCuber
7.  6.62 Logan
8.  6.97 Ryan Wu
9.  7.14 OriginalUsername
10.  7.99 [email protected]
11.  8.45 Luke Garrett
12.  8.77 G2013
13.  8.80 Sean Hartman
14.  8.81 TommyC
15.  9.10 Dream Cubing
16.  9.55 ichcubegern
17.  9.91 midnightcuberx
18.  10.35 abunickabhi
19.  10.66 V.Kochergin
20.  11.16 vedroboev
21.  11.35 smackbadatskewb
22.  14.10 MattP98
23.  15.18 YouCubing
24.  15.68 jaysammey777
25.  18.72 fun at the joy
26.  19.15 MatsBergsten
27.  19.72 VJW
28.  23.28 dollarstorecubes
29.  23.33 niclas.mach
30.  23.77 Nikhil Soares
31.  24.63 Liam Wadek
32.  26.11 FLS99
33.  26.86 VIBE_ZT
34.  27.09 kluckyklucky
35.  28.25 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
36.  29.66 toinou06cubing
37.  31.38 skewby_cuber
38.  33.35 cuberkid10
39.  34.91 Deri Nata Wijaya
40.  35.10 Faustfan
41.  38.30 TheNoobCuber
42.  38.60 Cube to Cube
43.  38.62 PingPongCuber
44.  46.61 Jacck
45.  47.13 FaLoL
46.  1:03.05 Koen van Aller
47.  1:07.34 skewbercuber
48.  DNF BenChristman1
48.  DNF [email protected]
48.  DNF mihnea3000


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(38)
1.  20.11 elliottk_
2.  21.10 Andrew_Rizo
3.  21.30 G2013


Spoiler



4.  22.16 TommyC
5.  23.52 sigalig
6.  25.03 PokeCubes
7.  29.07 abunickabhi
8.  29.56 Sean Hartman
9.  31.57 thembldlord
10.  35.62 sqAree
11.  45.36 JackPfeifer
12.  50.28 YouCubing
13.  51.01 VJW
14.  52.80 vedroboev
15.  56.82 MattP98
16.  58.42 ichcubegern
17.  1:01.44 revaldoah
18.  1:08.68 Deri Nata Wijaya
19.  1:14.55 JoXCuber
20.  1:15.24 MatsBergsten
21.  1:32.31 Logan
22.  1:37.10 fun at the joy
23.  1:37.27 Khairur Rachim
24.  1:46.76 skewby_cuber
25.  1:51.53 dollarstorecubes
26.  1:58.54 FaLoL
27.  2:01.34 thatkid
28.  2:52.74 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
29.  3:04.35 kluckyklucky
30.  3:10.63 BraydenTheCuber
31.  3:13.43 Jacck
32.  3:14.42 Trig0n
33.  4:46.83 PingPongCuber
34.  4:49.58 RyuKagamine
35.  5:03.56 bhoffman492
36.  8:33.22 skewbercuber
37.  DNF TheNoobCuber
37.  DNF Antto Pitkänen


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(9)
1.  3:23.41 VJW
2.  5:37.26 Sean Hartman
3.  8:00.47 Deri Nata Wijaya


Spoiler



4.  8:00.81 vedroboev
5.  8:21.87 Jacck
6.  18:10.23 fun at the joy
7.  DNF MatsBergsten
7.  DNF MattP98
7.  DNF kluckyklucky


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(4)
1.  9:02.64 VJW
2.  20:24.28 Jacck
3.  DNF MatsBergsten
3.  DNF Deri Nata Wijaya

*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF Jacck

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(8)
1.  19/20 35:29 thembldlord
2.  3/3 10:23 Ryan Wu
3.  4/5 22:53 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  2/2 1:29 abunickabhi
5.  3/4 17:25 Logan
6.  5/8 18:30 VJW
7.  2/3 11:40 Jacck
8.  3/7 56:11 PingPongCuber


*3x3x3 one-handed*(119)
1.  11.08 ftRouxles
2.  12.11 riz3ndrr
3.  12.47 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  12.71 BigBoyMicah
5.  12.94 smackbadatskewb
6.  13.03 Luke Garrett
7.  14.05 Ryan Wu
8.  14.10 Sean Hartman
9.  14.16 OriginalUsername
10.  14.19 jancsi02
11.  14.28 Dream Cubing
12.  14.35 tJardigradHe
13.  14.56 thembldlord
14.  14.72 Hargun02
15.  15.03 LYZ
16.  15.71 turtwig
17.  16.28 wuque man
18.  16.54 ichcubegern
19.  16.61 Kylegadj
20.  16.68 cuberkid10
21.  16.91 JoXCuber
22.  16.95 Dylan is nub
23.  16.99 jihu1011
24.  17.11 YoAkshYo
25.  17.13 NewoMinx
26.  17.15 mihnea3000
27.  17.41 dollarstorecubes
28.  17.60 Rubadcar
29.  17.69 dycocubix
30.  18.20 niclas.mach
31.  18.37 Teh Keng Foo
32.  18.44 jvier
33.  18.97 KrokosB
34.  18.99 DhruvA
35.  19.12 Samuel Kevin
36.  19.31 Liam Wadek
37.  19.32 Cheng
38.  19.36 MCuber
39.  19.37 BradenTheMagician
40.  19.85 midnightcuberx
41.  19.88 Aleksandar Dukleski
42.  20.14 MrKuba600
43.  20.69 begiuli65
44.  20.83 RileyN23
45.  20.98 YouCubing
46.  21.18 Nikhil Soares
47.  21.34 abunickabhi
48.  21.42 Logan
49.  21.48 Utkarsh Ashar
50.  21.61 mista
51.  21.73 mikiwow123
52.  21.77 G2013
53.  22.01 vedroboev
54.  22.39 drpfisherman
55.  22.55 Parke187
56.  22.73 Trig0n
57.  23.00 tc kruber
58.  23.02 oliver sitja sichel
59.  23.08 Sub1Hour
60.  23.12 danvie
61.  23.26 fun at the joy
62.  23.44 DGCubes
63.  23.72 jaysammey777
64.  24.02 FaLoL
65.  24.71 MattP98
66.  24.86 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
67.  25.02 bhoffman492
68.  25.09 João Vinicius
69.  25.22 sqAree
70.  25.67 Moreno van Rooijen
71.  25.76 TheNoobCuber
72.  25.89 xyzzy
73.  26.06 KingCanyon
74.  26.07 TheodorNordstrand
75.  26.43 sigalig
76.  26.47 VJW
77.  27.59 epride17
78.  27.79 Koen van Aller
79.  27.85 lumes2121
80.  27.87 abhijat
81.  28.18 d2polld
82.  28.44 [email protected]
83.  29.03 Keenan Johnson
84.  29.13 skewby_cuber
85.  29.44 nms777
86.  29.53 revaldoah
87.  29.70 Bonkashi
88.  29.75 BMcCl1
89.  30.80 OJ Cubing
90.  30.85 bennettstouder
91.  31.03 kluckyklucky
92.  31.43 sascholeks
93.  34.05 Bogdan
94.  34.06 X cuber
95.  34.07 Cube to Cube
96.  34.29 Petri Krzywacki
97.  34.33 Destin.S
98.  34.87 BraydenTheCuber
99.  35.09 VIBE_ZT
100.  35.62 UnknownCanvas
101.  35.69 FLS99
102.  35.70 2019DWYE01
103.  38.21 Raymos Castillo
104.  39.97 toinou06cubing
105.  40.65 wearephamily1719
106.  40.90 freshcuber.de
107.  42.01 Ian Pang
108.  43.60 Sir E Brum
109.  43.67 PingPongCuber
110.  44.26 Jmuncuber
111.  47.70 ok cuber
112.  47.78 [email protected]
113.  52.59 tuga88
114.  56.87 Jacck
115.  59.83 skewbercuber
116.  1:14.15 NBAGARRETT
117.  1:24.64 capcubeing
118.  DNF RandomPerson84
118.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 With feet*(6)
1.  43.84 dollarstorecubes
2.  58.12 Khairur Rachim
3.  1:23.92 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  1:34.40 fun at the joy
5.  2:39.37 PingPongCuber
6.  5:42.96 [email protected]


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(15)
1.  33.61 fun at the joy
2.  43.10 abunickabhi
3.  47.02 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  55.64 vedroboev
5.  1:01.78 dollarstorecubes
6.  1:07.32 JoXCuber
7.  1:09.21 Nikhil Soares
8.  1:10.26 [email protected]
9.  1:14.43 VJW
10.  1:59.03 epride17
11.  3:25.84 FLS99
12.  DNF MatsBergsten
12.  DNF Alex Taylor (2020TAYL02)
12.  DNF skewbercuber
12.  DNF PingPongCuber


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(19)
1.  22.33 (22, 23, 22) sqAree
2.  24.33 (21, 25, 27) mista
2.  24.33 (24, 26, 23) G2013


Spoiler



4.  25.00 (23, 26, 26) thecubingwizard
5.  27.67 (26, 28, 29) vedroboev
6.  32.00 (31, 30, 35) Faustfan
7.  33.00 (33, 42, 24) Bogdan
8.  33.67 (34, 35, 32) João Vinicius
9.  39.67 (37, 42, 40) dollarstorecubes
10.  DNF (23, 38, DNF) fun at the joy
10.  DNF (27, DNS, DNS) TheodorNordstrand
10.  DNF (28, 27, DNS) WoowyBaby
10.  DNF (28, DNS, DNS) parkertrager
10.  DNF (36, DNS, DNS) Dylan is nub
10.  DNF (DNF, 40, 36) RyuKagamine
10.  DNF (37, DNS, DNS) Sean Hartman
10.  DNF (38, 38, DNS) tJardigradHe
10.  DNF (38, DNS, DNS) JoXCuber
10.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) PlatonCuber


*2-3-4 Relay*(68)
1.  37.26 cuberkid10
2.  44.18 Ryan Wu
3.  44.26 jancsi02


Spoiler



4.  44.30 Dream Cubing
5.  45.35 Khairur Rachim
6.  45.91 JackPfeifer
7.  46.71 thembldlord
8.  47.77 dollarstorecubes
8.  47.77 NewoMinx
10.  48.28 RileyN23
11.  50.24 ichcubegern
12.  51.56 FaLoL
13.  51.84 LYZ
14.  51.86 OriginalUsername
15.  53.02 DGCubes
16.  54.88 V.Kochergin
17.  55.47 Laura
18.  56.41 JoXCuber
19.  56.58 RandomPerson84
20.  56.86 Nikhil Soares
21.  56.98 Sean Hartman
22.  57.25 YouCubing
23.  57.28 BigBoyMicah
24.  57.41 Luke Garrett
25.  58.57 Rubadcar
26.  59.71 Liam Wadek
27.  1:00.21 niclas.mach
28.  1:00.54 fun at the joy
29.  1:03.10 Logan
30.  1:05.51 abhijat
31.  1:07.35 Aleksandar Dukleski
32.  1:07.68 João Vinicius
33.  1:08.37 TheNoobCuber
34.  1:08.52 vedroboev
35.  1:08.89 VJW
35.  1:08.89 abunickabhi
37.  1:11.90 jasseri
38.  1:12.15 Rollercoasterben
39.  1:13.00 eyeball321
40.  1:15.31 Cooki348
41.  1:17.91 Destin.S
42.  1:18.30 Utkarsh Ashar
43.  1:20.57 OJ Cubing
44.  1:20.99 VIBE_ZT
45.  1:21.40 Raymos Castillo
46.  1:22.40 skewby_cuber
47.  1:22.60 lumes2121
48.  1:25.81 FLS99
49.  1:26.58 oliver sitja sichel
50.  1:28.52 midnightcuberx
51.  1:29.52 epride17
52.  1:30.84 mista
53.  1:32.36 KingCanyon
54.  1:36.97 toinou06cubing
55.  1:38.02 PingPongCuber
56.  1:39.41 2019DWYE01
57.  1:41.24 BenChristman1
58.  1:52.21 Petri Krzywacki
59.  1:52.68 wearephamily1719
60.  1:54.18 One Wheel
61.  1:55.15 skewbercuber
62.  1:58.79 Faustfan
63.  1:59.14 [email protected]
64.  2:06.61 ok cuber
65.  2:12.75 GC1998
66.  2:21.30 Sir E Brum
67.  2:35.23 kluckyklucky
68.  2:44.78 Jacck


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(42)
1.  1:41.57 Dream Cubing
2.  1:49.55 Ryan Wu
3.  1:53.15 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1:55.25 JackPfeifer
5.  1:58.20 OriginalUsername
6.  2:00.36 FaLoL
7.  2:00.59 Sean Hartman
8.  2:02.20 Khairur Rachim
9.  2:02.70 ichcubegern
10.  2:03.26 JoXCuber
11.  2:05.25 dollarstorecubes
12.  2:10.15 RileyN23
13.  2:15.76 YouCubing
14.  2:19.30 DGCubes
15.  2:20.50 Luke Garrett
16.  2:26.80 fun at the joy
17.  2:28.55 João Vinicius
18.  2:30.52 vedroboev
19.  2:32.15 abunickabhi
20.  2:43.26 Aleksandar Dukleski
21.  2:45.72 VJW
22.  2:48.93 RandomPerson84
23.  2:57.56 OJ Cubing
24.  2:57.90 Rollercoasterben
25.  3:01.84 epride17
26.  3:06.18 Liam Wadek
27.  3:14.72 FLS99
28.  3:18.66 skewby_cuber
29.  3:20.59 oliver sitja sichel
30.  3:21.83 Cooki348
31.  3:27.65 VIBE_ZT
32.  3:30.26 TheNoobCuber
33.  3:30.45 PingPongCuber
34.  3:35.59 Raymos Castillo
35.  3:36.84 KingCanyon
36.  3:46.61 lumes2121
37.  4:08.81 BenChristman1
38.  4:19.29 Petri Krzywacki
39.  4:44.98 One Wheel
40.  5:01.66 Sir E Brum
41.  5:17.41 ok cuber
42.  6:01.77 [email protected]


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(19)
1.  3:41.24 Sean Hartman
2.  3:45.28 Ryan Wu
3.  3:55.67 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  3:56.67 JoXCuber
5.  3:58.43 cuberkid10
6.  4:08.28 ichcubegern
7.  4:19.76 FaLoL
8.  5:01.30 dollarstorecubes
9.  5:10.89 YouCubing
10.  5:13.39 fun at the joy
11.  5:48.53 abunickabhi
12.  6:15.30 VJW
13.  6:28.92 Liam Wadek
14.  6:37.71 epride17
15.  7:39.39 One Wheel
16.  7:43.50 Raymos Castillo
17.  7:54.32 FLS99
18.  8:20.56 PingPongCuber
19.  10:04.02 Petri Krzywacki


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(16)
1.  5:55.67 Dream Cubing
2.  6:22.34 Sean Hartman
3.  7:08.99 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  7:12.09 FaLoL
5.  7:25.47 JoXCuber
6.  8:27.43 YouCubing
7.  8:38.18 dollarstorecubes
8.  9:48.30 fun at the joy
9.  10:48.49 abunickabhi
10.  11:05.26 epride17
11.  11:08.97 VJW
12.  13:38.55 John Benwell
13.  14:38.81 PingPongCuber
14.  14:39.21 One Wheel
15.  15:04.88 FLS99
16.  16:09.75 Petri Krzywacki


*Clock*(50)
1.  5.19 TipsterTrickster
2.  5.61 MartinN13
3.  6.08 Kerry_Creech


Spoiler



4.  6.47 thembldlord
5.  6.66 MattP98
6.  6.84 Josh_
7.  7.37 Liam Wadek
8.  7.38 Sean Hartman
9.  7.51 YouCubing
10.  7.78 PokeCubes
11.  7.99 Destin.S
12.  8.01 DesertWolf
13.  8.05 cuberkid10
14.  8.11 drpfisherman
15.  8.49 dollarstorecubes
16.  9.31 Parke187
17.  9.49 Ryan Wu
18.  9.65 dycocubix
19.  9.80 BigBoyMicah
20.  9.92 WorldoBlocks
21.  10.14 vedroboev
22.  10.42 Luke Garrett
23.  10.67 NewoMinx
24.  10.90 JoXCuber
25.  11.15 mrsniffles01
26.  11.36 OriginalUsername
27.  12.10 mikiwow123
28.  12.13 niclas.mach
29.  13.93 Nikhil Soares
30.  14.07 Ningen
31.  14.10 fun at the joy
32.  14.21 Logan
33.  14.74 epride17
34.  15.23 capcubeing
35.  15.32 revaldoah
36.  15.90 Hargun02
37.  16.61 Brayden Gilland
38.  16.65 ichcubegern
39.  17.13 GTGil
40.  17.87 Dream Cubing
41.  18.20 oliver sitja sichel
42.  18.70 Alea
43.  20.07 Raymos Castillo
44.  21.60 FLS99
45.  23.51 PingPongCuber
46.  24.79 [email protected]
47.  26.90 lumes2121
48.  32.67 abunickabhi
49.  44.67 NBAGARRETT
50.  45.83 kluckyklucky


*Megaminx*(38)
1.  41.29 Nikhil Soares
2.  41.89 AidanNoogie
3.  48.99 Ryan Wu


Spoiler



4.  51.61 Sean Hartman
5.  53.21 NewoMinx
6.  54.15 Khairur Rachim
7.  55.98 V.Kochergin
8.  59.42 Luke Garrett
9.  1:00.32 MrKuba600
10.  1:00.39 cuberkid10
11.  1:00.99 OriginalUsername
12.  1:01.66 dycocubix
13.  1:02.47 Dream Cubing
14.  1:04.92 YouCubing
15.  1:05.29 JoXCuber
16.  1:07.74 niclas.mach
17.  1:09.01 TipsterTrickster
18.  1:09.13 ichcubegern
19.  1:13.25 FaLoL
20.  1:14.87 Cooki348
21.  1:15.83 Logan
22.  1:19.32 thembldlord
23.  1:21.72 dollarstorecubes
24.  1:26.33 Raymos Castillo
25.  1:26.78 Sub1Hour
26.  1:32.10 epride17
27.  1:35.32 TheNoobCuber
28.  1:37.03 nms777
29.  1:37.69 fun at the joy
30.  1:52.33 VIBE_ZT
31.  1:54.15 abunickabhi
32.  1:57.42 VJW
33.  2:10.56 FLS99
34.  2:21.48 Petri Krzywacki
35.  2:35.69 PingPongCuber
36.  DNF DGCubes
36.  DNF jaysammey777
36.  DNF UnknownCanvas


*Pyraminx*(112)
1.  1.96 parkertrager
2.  2.05 Djangodie
3.  2.11 dycocubix


Spoiler



4.  2.13 MrKuba600
5.  2.31 Dylan is nub
6.  2.44 Cooki348
7.  2.49 DGCubes
8.  2.53 jason3141
9.  2.56 Kerry_Creech
10.  2.59 tJardigradHe
11.  2.62 JakubDrobny
12.  2.74 twoj_stary_pijany
13.  2.75 Abhi
14.  2.82 Rubadcar
15.  2.91 Cuz Red
16.  2.94 Ningen
16.  2.94 remopihel
18.  2.97 TipsterTrickster
19.  3.05 Ryan Wu
20.  3.14 thembldlord
21.  3.23 oliviervlcube
22.  3.33 Sean Hartman
23.  3.34 Logan
24.  3.67 BradenTheMagician
25.  3.69 mihnea3000
26.  3.70 Nikhil Soares
27.  3.77 BigBoyMicah
28.  3.81 NewoMinx
29.  3.90 Trig0n
30.  3.97 MCuber
31.  4.01 V.Kochergin
32.  4.03 johnstond
33.  4.04 icubeslow434
34.  4.12 RileyN23
35.  4.13 OriginalUsername
36.  4.16 Parke187
37.  4.21 YouCubing
37.  4.21 smackbadatskewb
39.  4.23 WorldoBlocks
40.  4.28 Liam Wadek
41.  4.29 cuberkid10
42.  4.44 JoXCuber
43.  4.46 sixCheese
44.  4.61 vedroboev
45.  4.65 ExultantCarn
46.  4.75 bhoffman492
46.  4.75 João Vinicius
48.  4.88 dollarstorecubes
48.  4.88 niclas.mach
50.  4.93 TheNoobCuber
51.  4.98 Brayden Gilland
52.  5.23 Hargun02
53.  5.26 DesertWolf
54.  5.32 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
55.  5.41 begiuli65
56.  5.44 GTGil
57.  5.48 KrokosB
58.  5.49 VIBE_ZT
59.  5.51 Luke Garrett
60.  5.53 MattP98
60.  5.53 Rollercoasterben
62.  5.58 Keenan Johnson
63.  5.62 Utkarsh Ashar
64.  5.68 LYZ
65.  5.69 TheodorNordstrand
66.  5.85 Manatee 10235
67.  5.93 UnknownCanvas
68.  5.97 [email protected]
69.  6.15 skewby_cuber
70.  6.19 Dream Cubing
71.  6.21 fun at the joy
71.  6.21 FaLoL
73.  6.28 BleachedTurtle
74.  6.39 RandomPerson84
75.  6.43 midnightcuberx
76.  6.49 VJW
77.  6.56 Sub1Hour
78.  6.66 ichcubegern
79.  6.67 BraydenTheCuber
80.  6.80 X cuber
81.  6.81 ok cuber
82.  6.84 CaptainCuber
83.  6.85 PingPongCuber
84.  6.91 jihu1011
85.  7.01 Antto Pitkänen
86.  7.05 wuque man
87.  7.08 skewbercuber
88.  7.29 abunickabhi
89.  7.38 Koen van Aller
90.  7.47 epride17
91.  7.52 Aleksandar Dukleski
92.  7.55 vilkkuti25
93.  7.94 wearephamily1719
94.  8.11 eyeball321
95.  8.22 Raymos Castillo
96.  8.61 oliver sitja sichel
97.  8.74 lumes2121
98.  9.10 sascholeks
99.  9.45 Ian Pang
100.  9.56 drpfisherman
101.  9.83 Faustfan
102.  10.26 FLS99
103.  10.42 BenChristman1
104.  10.54 Aadil- ali
105.  10.96 2019DWYE01
106.  11.56 Bogdan
107.  12.66 Jacck
108.  13.08 toinou06cubing
109.  14.85 capcubeing
110.  16.84 tuga88
111.  20.07 NBAGARRETT
112.  27.40 KovyTheCuber


*Square-1*(78)
1.  6.45 Michał Krasowski
2.  7.79 JackPfeifer
3.  8.04 David ep


Spoiler



4.  8.08 mrsniffles01
5.  9.27 Dylan is nub
6.  11.02 Kerry_Creech
7.  11.36 cuberkid10
8.  11.39 riz3ndrr
9.  11.49 YouCubing
10.  11.56 DesertWolf
11.  11.70 tJardigradHe
12.  11.73 TipsterTrickster
13.  11.99 GTGil
14.  12.62 Sub1Hour
15.  12.76 Ryan Wu
16.  12.79 thembldlord
17.  13.39 BradenTheMagician
18.  13.58 Destin.S
19.  13.66 dycocubix
20.  13.71 NewoMinx
21.  14.08 Kylegadj
21.  14.08 MrKuba600
23.  14.18 Sean Hartman
24.  14.41 ichcubegern
25.  14.55 sigalig
26.  14.70 BLCuber8
27.  14.73 Logan
28.  14.94 smackbadatskewb
29.  15.29 Rollercoasterben
30.  15.93 Luke Garrett
31.  16.05 MCuber
32.  16.65 OriginalUsername
33.  16.81 RileyN23
34.  16.97 JoXCuber
35.  17.09 Hargun02
36.  17.33 ExultantCarn
37.  18.10 MattP98
38.  18.20 DGCubes
39.  18.85 remopihel
40.  18.88 midnightcuberx
41.  18.94 DonovanTheCool
42.  19.25 Keenan Johnson
43.  19.61 Nikhil Soares
44.  19.75 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
45.  19.92 niclas.mach
46.  20.39 VIBE_ZT
47.  20.57 Antto Pitkänen
48.  20.87 TheNoobCuber
49.  21.22 Manatee 10235
50.  21.65 bhoffman492
51.  21.75 WorldoBlocks
52.  22.56 BraydenTheCuber
53.  22.68 Dream Cubing
54.  23.84 jason3141
55.  23.87 johnstond
56.  24.04 V.Kochergin
57.  24.45 João Vinicius
58.  25.50 dollarstorecubes
59.  26.18 OJ Cubing
60.  26.51 LYZ
61.  26.70 mihnea3000
62.  27.87 PingPongCuber
63.  28.77 X cuber
64.  28.88 fun at the joy
65.  29.85 lumes2121
66.  30.88 bennettstouder
67.  32.05 Parke187
68.  39.01 skewby_cuber
69.  39.15 Liam Wadek
70.  42.74 Bogdan
71.  53.10 epride17
72.  57.68 [email protected]
73.  59.34 2019DWYE01
74.  1:00.29 BenChristman1
75.  1:07.92 Raymos Castillo
76.  1:22.46 FLS99
77.  2:05.52 KovyTheCuber
78.  DNF Cube to Cube


*Skewb*(100)
1.  2.59 Rubadcar
2.  2.72 RileyN23
3.  2.77 Dylan is nub


Spoiler



4.  2.79 riz3ndrr
5.  2.96 JackPfeifer
6.  2.97 Michał Krasowski
7.  3.01 Isaac Latta
8.  3.12 johnstond
9.  3.29 sascholeks
10.  3.51 MrKuba600
11.  3.59 Legomanz
12.  3.64 bhoffman492
13.  3.88 Sean Hartman
14.  3.94 TipsterTrickster
15.  4.01 remopihel
16.  4.05 NewoMinx
17.  4.12 TomTheCuber101
18.  4.14 dycocubix
19.  4.15 Kylegadj
20.  4.33 João Vinicius
21.  4.36 Ryan Wu
22.  4.44 OriginalUsername
23.  4.47 thembldlord
24.  4.63 d2polld
25.  4.76 Antto Pitkänen
26.  4.81 Luke Garrett
27.  4.83 smackbadatskewb
28.  4.85 VIBE_ZT
29.  4.91 YouCubing
30.  5.12 mihnea3000
31.  5.22 DGCubes
32.  5.23 JakubDrobny
33.  5.25 Hargun02
34.  5.26 BradenTheMagician
35.  5.34 DhruvA
36.  5.36 Trig0n
37.  5.39 JoXCuber
38.  5.53 Liam Wadek
39.  5.75 KrokosB
40.  5.77 cuberkid10
41.  5.83 mrsniffles01
42.  5.84 MattP98
43.  5.88 MCuber
44.  5.92 BigBoyMicah
45.  5.99 epride17
46.  6.06 jason3141
47.  6.18 Parke187
48.  6.25 Logan
49.  6.30 MegaminxMan
50.  6.31 V.Kochergin
51.  6.33 capcubeing
52.  6.45 lumes2121
53.  6.51 Rollercoasterben
54.  6.56 ichcubegern
55.  6.57 Dream Cubing
56.  6.60 vedroboev
57.  6.69 Raymos Castillo
58.  6.74 Nikhil Soares
59.  6.87 mikiwow123
60.  6.93 Manatee 10235
61.  7.11 DesertWolf
62.  7.17 eyeball321
63.  7.20 FaLoL
64.  7.29 niclas.mach
65.  7.34 Sub1Hour
66.  7.48 BLCuber8
67.  7.61 Keenan Johnson
68.  7.67 sixCheese
69.  7.89 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
70.  7.96 dollarstorecubes
71.  8.01 TheodorNordstrand
72.  8.12 Aleksandar Dukleski
73.  8.17 fun at the joy
74.  8.24 oliver sitja sichel
75.  8.26 kluckyklucky
76.  8.31 BleachedTurtle
77.  8.35 skewbercuber
78.  8.59 KingCanyon
79.  9.04 skewby_cuber
80.  9.06 wearephamily1719
81.  9.09 midnightcuberx
82.  9.19 vilkkuti25
83.  9.23 [email protected]
84.  9.57 OJ Cubing
85.  10.31 BraydenTheCuber
86.  10.60 Bogdan
87.  11.02 abunickabhi
88.  11.65 GC1998
89.  11.69 FLS99
90.  11.90 Koen van Aller
91.  11.99 Jmuncuber
92.  12.05 X cuber
93.  12.91 begiuli65
94.  13.61 PingPongCuber
95.  13.73 Moreno van Rooijen
96.  14.27 ok cuber
97.  14.62 Brayden Gilland
98.  16.10 toinou06cubing
99.  16.16 HendrikW
100.  38.12 NBAGARRETT


*Kilominx*(18)
1.  22.27 NewoMinx
2.  23.10 Nikhil Soares
3.  24.01 bhoffman492


Spoiler



4.  28.92 dollarstorecubes
5.  31.12 ichcubegern
6.  32.24 YouCubing
7.  32.36 Antto Pitkänen
8.  34.90 JoXCuber
9.  35.34 Logan
10.  41.68 KrokosB
11.  44.00 begiuli65
12.  44.70 [email protected]
13.  47.46 Sub1Hour
14.  50.05 TheNoobCuber
15.  50.47 FaLoL
16.  1:04.56 PingPongCuber
17.  1:32.09 Ningen
18.  1:45.33 ok cuber


*Mini Guildford*(18)
1.  3:39.48 Ryan Wu
2.  3:43.57 NewoMinx
3.  3:47.50 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  3:48.53 Hargun02
5.  3:57.33 Sean Hartman
6.  4:10.88 Luke Garrett
7.  4:15.91 OriginalUsername
8.  4:17.88 Nikhil Soares
9.  4:25.72 ichcubegern
10.  4:51.32 YouCubing
11.  5:05.57 dollarstorecubes
12.  5:25.08 smackbadatskewb
13.  6:01.85 Sub1Hour
14.  6:15.19 Destin.S
15.  6:42.24 epride17
16.  6:58.73 Raymos Castillo
17.  7:52.88 lumes2121
18.  8:44.98 FLS99


*Redi Cube*(23)
1.  8.46 dollarstorecubes
2.  14.71 DGCubes
3.  15.14 BMcCl1


Spoiler



4.  15.39 ichcubegern
5.  15.88 JoXCuber
6.  16.64 BradenTheMagician
7.  17.03 OriginalUsername
8.  17.74 cuberkid10
9.  18.03 Logan
10.  18.40 Sean Hartman
11.  19.40 Sub1Hour
12.  19.85 PingPongCuber
13.  19.91 VIBE_ZT
14.  21.42 YouCubing
15.  23.44 oliver sitja sichel
16.  24.07 begiuli65
17.  25.37 FaLoL
18.  26.34 Raymos Castillo
19.  29.32 Alea
20.  31.53 Moreno van Rooijen
21.  32.87 sixCheese
22.  54.69 FLS99
23.  DNF InlandEmpireCuber


*Master Pyraminx*(9)
1.  29.14 vedroboev
2.  34.15 ichcubegern
3.  34.45 Kit Clement


Spoiler



4.  37.32 YouCubing
5.  39.84 DGCubes
6.  46.14 Sean Hartman
7.  48.66 VIBE_ZT
8.  48.85 dollarstorecubes
9.  1:24.23 PingPongCuber


*15 Puzzle*(19)
1.  7.33 Ben Whitmore
2.  8.74 dphdmn
3.  11.58 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  15.07 dollarstorecubes
5.  15.76 PingPongCuber
6.  19.24 BradenTheMagician
7.  20.15 nms777
8.  22.01 lumes2121
9.  22.52 Hargun02
10.  25.11 Bogdan
11.  26.60 G2013
12.  26.85 vedroboev
13.  27.27 drpfisherman
14.  29.70 Sean Hartman
15.  31.39 ichcubegern
16.  50.19 DGCubes
17.  51.39 abunickabhi
18.  1:14.67 MatsBergsten
19.  5:15.29 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(13)
1.  43.45 João Vinicius
1.  43.45 TommyC
3.  45.36 Teh Keng Foo


Spoiler



4.  46.01 Bogdan
5.  46.69 fun at the joy
6.  47.25 G2013
7.  48.96 dollarstorecubes
8.  52.38 JoXCuber
9.  55.20 Jacck
10.  61.58 FLS99
11.  70.71 lumes2121
12.  DNF Sean Hartman
12.  DNF abunickabhi


*Mirror Blocks*(16)
1.  23.22 ichcubegern
2.  23.63 BradenTheMagician
3.  35.18 MattP98


Spoiler



4.  36.40 YouCubing
5.  45.48 dollarstorecubes
6.  48.51 Sub1Hour
7.  54.12 GTGil
8.  58.09 VIBE_ZT
9.  1:06.83 FLS99
10.  1:26.21 Luke Garrett
11.  1:38.58 abunickabhi
12.  1:39.28 OJ Cubing
13.  1:53.59 PingPongCuber
14.  2:24.49 JoXCuber
15.  4:32.02 Jacck
16.  DNF Ningen


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  4:00.86 DGCubes
2.  4:14.06 YouCubing
3.  4:28.39 VIBE_ZT


*Contest results*(225)
1.  1379 Sean Hartman
2.  1321 Ryan Wu
3.  1194 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1189 ichcubegern
5.  1176 cuberkid10
6.  1174 JoXCuber
7.  1096 YouCubing
8.  1049 dollarstorecubes
9.  1041 Luke Garrett
10.  1036 Dream Cubing
11.  995 NewoMinx
12.  988 thembldlord
13.  971 Nikhil Soares
14.  932 Logan
15.  924 Khairur Rachim
16.  921 dycocubix
17.  905 DGCubes
18.  880 TipsterTrickster
19.  843 FaLoL
20.  841 Hargun02
21.  820 vedroboev
21.  820 tJardigradHe
23.  800 Rubadcar
24.  778 RileyN23
25.  773 BradenTheMagician
26.  760 fun at the joy
27.  742 Dylan is nub
27.  742 abunickabhi
29.  737 Liam Wadek
30.  734 JackPfeifer
31.  729 VJW
32.  723 BigBoyMicah
33.  722 Kerry_Creech
34.  718 MrKuba600
35.  709 MattP98
36.  689 mihnea3000
37.  680 smackbadatskewb
38.  665 niclas.mach
39.  664 G2013
40.  661 Sub1Hour
41.  659 jancsi02
42.  655 jason3141
43.  654 LYZ
44.  653 wuque man
45.  647 Michał Krasowski
46.  632 João Vinicius
47.  599 Aleksandar Dukleski
48.  594 Jscuber
49.  582 V.Kochergin
50.  576 MCuber
51.  555 WorldoBlocks
51.  555 riz3ndrr
53.  553 TheNoobCuber
54.  547 jihu1011
55.  544 midnightcuberx
56.  539 mrsniffles01
57.  535 oliver sitja sichel
58.  513 Keenan Johnson
59.  511 Legomanz
60.  509 JakubDrobny
61.  507 sigalig
62.  504 DhruvA
63.  503 Parke187
64.  496 Gašper Potočnik
65.  488 bhoffman492
66.  480 VIBE_ZT
67.  479 remopihel
68.  473 David ep
69.  469 Trig0n
70.  465 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
71.  464 ExultantCarn
72.  460 begiuli65
73.  459 Cheng
74.  453 epride17
75.  448 mista
76.  442 Rollercoasterben
77.  441 DesertWolf
78.  437 KrokosB
79.  431 Cooki348
80.  427 TheodorNordstrand
81.  425 gutte02
82.  424 Pixaler
83.  420 RandomPerson84
84.  409 abhijat
85.  408 Laura
86.  401 GTGil
87.  399 lumes2121
88.  391 jvier
89.  389 Destin.S
90.  384 Dylan Swarts
91.  383 OJ Cubing
92.  380 eyeball321
93.  378 skewby_cuber
93.  378 Kylegadj
93.  378 PlatonCuber
96.  372 PingPongCuber
97.  368 Raymos Castillo
97.  368 johnstond
99.  363 jaysammey777
100.  358 Varun Mohanraj
101.  354 Manatee 10235
102.  346 drpfisherman
103.  341 Utkarsh Ashar
103.  341 xyzzy
105.  338 Antto Pitkänen
105.  338 FLS99
107.  331 KingCanyon
108.  329 mikiwow123
109.  320 BraydenTheCuber
110.  317 jasseri
111.  308 BMcCl1
112.  300 sixCheese
113.  287 TommyC
114.  286 [email protected]
115.  284 BLCuber8
116.  282 MegaminxMan
117.  276 kluckyklucky
118.  272 nickelcubes
119.  271 turtwig
119.  271 BleachedTurtle
121.  267 d2polld
122.  266 zwhite
123.  249 Cuz Red
124.  248 Koen van Aller
125.  247 20luky3
125.  247 Fred Lang
127.  245 TomTheCuber101
128.  242 parkertrager
129.  241 HendrikW
129.  241 PokeCubes
131.  240 sascholeks
132.  238 colegemuth
133.  237 Teh Keng Foo
134.  235 sashdev
135.  233 Sir E Brum
135.  233 tc kruber
137.  231 Samuel Kevin
137.  231 swankfukinc
139.  226 Brayden Gilland
140.  213 wearephamily1719
141.  210 Coinman_
142.  206 [email protected]
143.  201 toinou06cubing
144.  197 weatherman223
145.  194 sqAree
146.  188 revaldoah
147.  186 YoAkshYo
147.  186 FastCubeMaster
149.  185 DonovanTheCool
150.  184 Bogdan
150.  184 Ningen
152.  181 danvie
153.  180 UnknownCanvas
154.  179 ProStar
155.  173 bennettstouder
156.  172 skewbercuber
157.  171 MartinN13
158.  167 Sowrduk
159.  165 Zeke Mackay
160.  160 Petri Krzywacki
161.  159 Aadil- ali
162.  156 Jacck
163.  153 asacuber
164.  151 MatsBergsten
165.  150 vilkkuti25
165.  150 Moreno van Rooijen
167.  145 2019DWYE01
168.  141 brad711
169.  139 Ian Pang
170.  137 Bonkashi
170.  137 X cuber
172.  134 Het
172.  134 thatkid
174.  132 Alea
175.  129 John Benwell
176.  128 ok cuber
177.  124 Color Cuber
178.  123 ftRouxles
179.  119 Nayano
180.  118 One Wheel
181.  117 Faustfan
182.  113 Djangodie
183.  111 nms777
184.  109 capcubeing
185.  108 LoiteringCuber
186.  106 dphdmn
187.  105 Cube to Cube
188.  103 twoj_stary_pijany
189.  102 Abhi
190.  100 Deri Nata Wijaya
190.  100 BenChristman1
192.  96 Isaac Latta
193.  95 Alex Taylor (2020TAYL02)
194.  94 oliviervlcube
195.  91 Kal-Flo
196.  87 Jmuncuber
197.  83 CaptainCuber
198.  82 icubeslow434
199.  81 FaTyl
200.  74 GC1998
201.  67 Lvl9001Wizard
202.  56 pizzacrust
203.  51 freshcuber.de
204.  47 Josh_
205.  46 elliottk_
205.  46 Caydoge
207.  45 Andrew_Rizo
208.  44 NBAGARRETT
208.  44 Cubinwitdapizza
210.  43 Wilhelm
211.  41 AidanNoogie
212.  38 tuga88
213.  35 MarkA64
214.  33 JPerm
215.  29 TrueONCE
215.  29 topppits
215.  29 RyuKagamine
218.  28 Keroma12
219.  26 thecubingwizard
220.  22 KovyTheCuber
220.  22 Ben Whitmore
222.  19 WoowyBaby
223.  17 Thelegend12
224.  11 Kit Clement
225.  4 InlandEmpireCuber


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 31, 2020)

225 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 183!

That means our winner this week is *nms777!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

